#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Slechte technici

## Hansound

Als ik ergens een klus heb, en er zijn op die lokatie meer bands/PA's aanwezig, dan ga ik altijd even luisteren.
Ook op koninginnedag en andere drukke dagen ga ik altijd even kijken en luisteren bij collega geluidsbedrijven.

Wat ik me afvraag,  waarom hoor ik zo vaak een kl...tegeluid,  een geluid met enorm veel laag en een t...ringhoeveelheid hoog ?
Waarom mixen gasttechneuten altijd met 115 db aan de tafel,  ook op een bedrijfsfeestje voor 300 man
Waarom hoor ik zo vaak een prutmix,  ondanks dat er steeds meer goede sets staan :Confused:  :Confused: 

En wat zijn jullie ervaringen....

----------


## sd_2

Ik denk dat we het hier over de bekende meerdere wegen naar Rome hebben.. iedereen doet het op een andere manier en iedereen heeft een andere smaak. Dit valt me veel te vaak op in de geluidswereld, dat er een hoop competiviteit is (geen idee of dat een echt woord is). 
Maar dit houd niet weg dat er inderdaad ook een hoop technici zijn die er een zootje van maken. En misschien hoor ik daar zelf ook nog wel bij... (nog altijd lerende om goede frontmix te maken)

----------


## showband

Geen idee. Maar dat er extreem weinig goede livemixers zijn kan ik als gebruiker beamen.

Twee gitaren bas drums zang lukt meestal nog wel. Maar zelfs daar merk je al dat er problemen zijn.

Als ik naar het syllabus op de websites van de MBO/hbo opleiding geluidstechniekers kijk zie ook weinig aanleiding om te hopen dat het snel beter zal worden.  :Frown:

----------


## SPS

> Als ik ergens een klus heb, en er zijn op die lokatie meer bands/PA's aanwezig, dan ga ik altijd even luisteren.
> Ook op koninginnedag en andere drukke dagen ga ik altijd even kijken en luisteren bij collega geluidsbedrijven.
> 
> Wat ik me afvraag, waarom hoor ik zo vaak een kl...tegeluid, een geluid met enorm veel laag en een t...ringhoeveelheid hoog ?
> Waarom mixen gasttechneuten altijd met 115 db aan de tafel, ook op een bedrijfsfeestje voor 300 man
> Waarom hoor ik zo vaak een prutmix, ondanks dat er steeds meer goede sets staan
> 
> En wat zijn jullie ervaringen....



Snelle reactie:
115 dB en veel bas en hoog? >>> DOOF !!
Kijk maar naar de resultaten van de nationale gehoortesten enz. Het is om te rillen zo erg.
En het wordt alleen nog maar erger hoor!
Je zou van een FOH tech een recente gehoortest moeten eisen op grafiekpapier. Dan weet je tenminste wat ie wel en niet hoort.
Raar eigenlijk dat dat in de professionele wereld niet bestaat cq regel is.

Leuk issue ??????

Paul.

----------


## drummerke

Ik vrees dat sommige gewoon betaalt worden om hun job te doen...en niet echt zien hebben om hun best te doen.  

In vlaanderen kom ik ook soms op plaatsen en dan zie je fantastische line arrays, digitale mixer en een heleboel volk en toch een slecht geluid.  Tja, in mijn oren wel is waar te verstaan.  

Ik ken zelfs techniekers die doof zijn aan één zijde..kvraag me dan af hoe je stereo hoort :s

grts

----------


## trinityXXIV

idd ! Als muzikant _dacht_ ik dat we al wat gewoon waren van tijdens de repetities... maar vaak zijn _wij_ dan nog degenen die gaan vragen of de boel aub een stuk zachter mag  :Confused:  ... front én monitors!

De laatste tijd vluchten wij met zijn allen na 't optreden zo ver mogelijk van de zaal weg; ik begrijp werkelijk niet dat de feestvierders daar urenlang in kunnen staan. Ik word achteraf elke keer bijna depri van de achtergebleven "tuut" in mijn oren ...  :Frown:

----------


## BvE

Slecht geluid? Dat kan zeer veel redenen hebben. Om er twee te noemen die hier nog niet staan:

Tijdgebrek: Slechte planning etc. leidt vaak tot situaties waarin geen optimaal resultaat is behaald. Geen tijd om monitors goed te checken, de juiste EQ te maken, toms netjes te gaten (als je daar overigens voor kiest), teveel om op te noemen!

Onervaren stagehands: Microfoons verkeerd geplaatst, valt dan vrij weinig nog van te maken!

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

En om dan nog maar te zwijgen over de slechte acoustiek van de zaal. In een badkuip is het klote mixen...
Vaak is ook de set die geplaatst wordt niet optimaal voor het gebruik onder bepaalde omstandigheden. Wil hiermee niet zeggen dat het zich altijd laat vermijden. Soms weet je vooraf gewoon niet waar je terecht komt...

Groet, Rob.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> idd ! Als muzikant _dacht_ ik dat we al wat gewoon waren van tijdens de repetities... maar vaak zijn _wij_ dan nog degenen die gaan vragen of de boel aub een stuk zachter mag  ... front én monitors!



Ben een van de weinigen...Het probleem is vaak dat bandjes op het podium al te hard spelen. Met name de drummer en de gitarist, het is vaak of dat ze alleen voor zichzelf aan het spelen zijn. Maar als je een bandje hebt wat zelf al in balans staat, mixed het een stuk makkelijker en vooral mooier, dus dan hoeft het niet zo hard. Ik kan me wel voorstellen dat bijv. een rockbandje net een tandje harder mag dan een disco bandje. Maar dat is meer om gevoel te maken. Ook ik vind het overdreven om 115dB bij de mixer te halen, 120 is beter.. :Stick Out Tongue:  nee, grapje...Ik denk dat je een bepaald gevoel in de muziek moet leggen die de band speelt en daarmee de aandacht van het publiek probeerd te trekken, waardoor die weer meer gaan dansen o.i.d. en minder praten.

Maar beginnen met de band in balans te zetten. En band artiesten in-ear geven.......

----------


## Poelmans

Nu kunnen we wel wat nuanceren wat slecht is: 115dB aan de FOH zou gewoon niet mogen... 

Maar toch merk ik dat er sommige geluidstechs rondlopen die hun eigen skillz heilig vinden en newcomers zo maar meteen de huid vol schelden voor de minste fout. Maar zelf heb je het ook moeten leren? Zo heb ik nog steeds problemen om een vocal er verstaanbaar uit te tillen zonder dat deze 'boven de mix gaat zweven', of zelfs schel gaat klinken. Tja sorry, ik moet ergens op mijn bek gaan om ervan bij te leren...

En das nog het minste: ik heb al ooit een gasttechnieker over de vloer gehad die vond dat onze hele installatie de naam PA niet waardig was. Wat hadden we staan: Soundcraft GB8, JBL VRX met itechs, JBL SRX712M, en een effectenrek vol TC, lexicon, dbx en bss... Ok geen topspul, maar wel in orde. Moet iedereen dan MH4 of midas verona voor zijn neus hebben?

Heb zo de indruk dat men in deze sector liever mekaar zo snel mogelijk de kop in slaat ipv mekaar wat tips te geven of te helpen. Zelfs op dit forum merkbaar adhv reacties op newbievragen...

En idd, het ligt niet altijd aan de mixer. Je hebt muzikanten die alles zo luid mogelijk willen, zelfs hun eigen gitaar zo luid mogelijk door de monitor. Ja dan weet je hoe laat het is. Bands die op de vraag 'wat wil je door je monitor' 'zo veel mogelijk' antwoorden... Tja, gebeurt meer dan je denkt. Professionele artiesten zijn dan weer een verademing om mee te werken, daar moet het dan zo stil mogelijk. En terwijl kleine tape acts op ALLES vitten, vinden sommige grotere tape acts het niet erg dat de monitors (door hun welliswaar luide eisen) tegen de feedback aan zit, maar drukken je op het hart dat zij het belangerijker vonden dat de tent uit zijn dak ging. Zo ook het youtube filmpje van AC/DC een topic verder  :Wink: 

Trouwens, als ik dat laatste zie begin ik te denken of we niet te veeleisend zijn voor onszelf? We pushen de geluidstechniek maar verder en verder de perfectie in. Op zich niet slecht, en dat we kritisch zijn voor onszelf MOET dan ook, anders boek je geen verbetering. Maar denk er dan ook aan dat een beginnende geluidstech bij elke verbetering weer een langere weg moet afleggen om als goed genoeg beschouwd te worden door de anciens. En hoort het publiek nog wat wij allemaal doen? 99% van de mensen niet

Bij zo een W-bin setje met daarboven hoorns met van die slanted platen maakte het allemaal maar weinig uit terwijl je op een vertec alles hoort  :Wink: 


Maargoed, deze post ook wel beetje uit frustratie veroorzaakt door sommige gasttechs  :Stick Out Tongue:  Het is maar wat je slecht noemt. 115dB met enkel hoog en laag klopt inderdaad niet. En het geluid dat bij een pinten-zuipende FOH tech hoort, daar wordt je ook niet vrolijk van... Of geluidstechs die in een tent van 15 op 15 het TOCH nodig vinden om die overheads maximaal te versterken.

Nog een kleine PS: Je klaagt dan allemaal wel over 115dB FOH. Maar ik zie bitter weinig FOH techs die effectief een dB meter gebruiken. En eerlijk? Na een uur in het geluid van een vertec staan weet ik zelf niet meer wat stil of wat luid is. Vroeger vervormde een set als ie te luid ging, nu klinkt ie loepzuiver tot bij de 115 a 120 dB... levensgevaarlijk zonder meter.

----------


## showband

Ik blijf er in de diverse onderwerpen op dit forum steeds op terug komen dat er bijna geen technici meer te vinden zijn die in een 3 tot 6 mans blazerssectie de individuele instrumenten herkennen. En de kanalen dan navenant kunnen bewerken.

Die als ze meerdere toetsenborden via DI's binnenkrijgen de onderlinge instelling kunnen setten op een muzikale manier. Zelfs bij hammond+rhodes+synth combinaties wat echt lagereschoolwerk is.

Die de ritmische gevolgen van hun echo kennen.

Die twee gitaristen goed bij elkaar kunnen mixen.

Die weten welke frequenties ertoe doen bij een instrument en waar problemen zitten op die avond. Doordat ze de bijgeluiden herkennen aan de karakteristieke klank van het veroorzakende instrument.

Die geen idiote versies van stereopanning doen.

Die traditionele mixproblemen zoals "basgitaar die de kick+monitor over het randje helpt" herkend als het gebeurt.

enz enz. Allemaal spul wat je m.i. hoort te leren op de tientallen techniekopleidingen die je nu hebt. Helaas berusten deze beelden niet op de werkelijkheid   :Frown:

----------


## Snuffel

Dit is weer eens een (leuk) topic. Uiteraard zijn er mensen die alles veel te hard zetten. 

Maar er zijn zeer zeker ook bands waar je als technicus niet gelukkig van wordt. Ik heb zelf ook een band gehad waarbij de bassist zo hard moest en de drummer dacht dat ie bij de fanfare zat, dat je alles dus keihard moest zetten. En na meerdere malen de heren muzikanten het te hebben gemeld en ze er niets aan deden de pluggen maar ff goed in gedaan incl een stuk keukenpapier. ( Mijn oren laat ik niet stuk maken door een stel muzikanten.

Maar ben met Showband eens. Er zijn technici die sommige dingen toch eens goed moeten leren.

En idd Poelmans. Waarom kraken sommige mensen alkaar af ? Moet het idd allemaal Midas zijn ? 
Als iemand een dijk van een show neer kan zetten met wat kwalitatief mindere merken dan is dat toch ook goed ? 

Mijn motto is altijd maar: Je kan het duurste van het duurste voor iemand heen zetten maar als ie het gevoel en de know how niet heeft helpt ook dat niet.

----------


## Bartje

Inderdaad een toppic met een heleboel persoonlijke smaak en een heleboel verschillende opties waardoor het goed of fout kan gaan.

Wat ik vaak merk

Slecht afgestelde drums (soms kan een beetje afstemmen en demping wonderen doen) vaak in combinatie met een erachter zittende houthakker leverd dit nogal wat frustraties op  :Mad: 
Microfoon die niet bij de stem van de zanger(es) past, er zijn nog te weinig muziekanten die hun eigen bijpassende  microfoon hebben  :Frown: 
Gitaristen die veeel te hard gaan op het podium en met hun versterker zichzelf (bijna leterlijk) de benen onder het lijf uit blazen en ja met je benen hoor je niet ..  :EEK!: 

Het blijft een moeilijk om naar ieders wens een goede mix te maken.
bij een goede band kan je je makelijk door hun eigen sound laten leiden maar bij een mindere band zonder enige vorm van balans en klank is het bijna niet te doen zonder alles extreem hard te zetten een goede mix te maken. (vooral in een cafe dan).

Te veel openstaande microfoons op een kleine bune zijn ook vaak een probleem als je veel rommel opvangt en versterkt kan het ook nooit veel worden.

Verder leren we allemaal elke keer weer bij en aangezien er totaal geen goede opleidingen zijn in nederland (waar ik vanaf weet) is oefening de enige remedie.
Dit heeft helaas vaak tot gevolg dat voordat de goede basis er is het motto; soms zit het mee en soms zit het tegen en aldoende leert men veelvuldig op moet gaan.

En nu spreek ik voor mijzelf maar ik heb er nooit moeite mee om commentaar te krijgen (vooral niet van collega's wat dat zijn we dan tenslotte) en daar iets mee te doen als ik achter de mengtafel sta en 2 paar oren horen meer als 1.

----------


## Hansound

Helaas zitten er inderdaad een aantal erg kinderachtige technici tussen.
Die een rider opsturen waar je gerust en de kuip mee gaat staan, en dan voor een feestje van 400 man.
Op zich allemaal geen probleem, maar als ze dan de Kick en de Bas precies op dezelfde freq mixen (ok Showband), en klagen dat de set beetje wollig klinkt,  tja   dan houd het op.
Jammer genoeg zijn dat vaak mensen die van te voren al duidelijk hebben gemaakt dat ze er alles van weten en dat je ze niets meer hoeft te vertellen over geluid.(Meestal geen oordop te bekennen bij die lui)
Het zou goed zijn als sommige (veel) techs eens kritisch luisteren naar hun werk, en eens openstaan voor (al dan niet opbouwende) kritiek. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## peterkuli

> .......aangezien er totaal geen goede opleidingen zijn in nederland (waar ik vanaf weet) is oefening de enige remedie.



Niet helemaal waar. Die zijn er zeker wel, maar hiervoor geldt hetzelfde als bij een rij-opleiding: oefenen oefenen oefenen. Zonder reclame te maken weet ik in Utrecht een goede opleiding die een goede basis weet te leggen bij mensen die willen gaan mixen. Het is vervolgens aan de persoon zelf wat degene er mee doet. Hetzelfde verhaal dus als bij autorijden.

Om nog even verder te gaan op het onderwerp van dit topic: misschien moeten wij onszelf eens afvragen hoeveel mensen eigenlijk horen dat de mix slecht is. Bij de gemiddelde feest-band bestaat het publiek uit mensen die een avond uit zijn, die zich dus absoluut niet druk maken om het geluid. Daarbij bedoel ik niet het volume (want daar heeft iedereen last van) maar ik ben er heilig van overtuigd dat het gros van de mensen geen enkel benul heeft wat er bij komt kijken om goed geluid neer te zetten, laat staan dat ze horen dat er te veel mid of te weinig hoog inzit.....

Met andere woorden: als er niemand is (behalve je eigen conculega's) die je erop wijst dat het geluid slecht is omdat niemand dat immers door heeft zal er geen verandering komen in de huidige situatie.
Daar komt bij dat een geluidsman niet zo snel iets aanneemt van "zomaar iemand uit het publiek", om nog maar te zwijgen over de concurrent die hem even precies vertelt hoe brak zijn mix klinkt.

----------


## sparky

> Als ik ergens een klus heb, en er zijn op die lokatie meer bands/PA's aanwezig, dan ga ik altijd even luisteren.
> Ook op koninginnedag en andere drukke dagen ga ik altijd even kijken en luisteren bij collega geluidsbedrijven.
> 
> Wat ik me afvraag,  waarom hoor ik zo vaak een kl...tegeluid,  een geluid met enorm veel laag en een t...ringhoeveelheid hoog ?
> Waarom mixen gasttechneuten altijd met 115 db aan de tafel,  ook op een bedrijfsfeestje voor 300 man
> Waarom hoor ik zo vaak een prutmix,  ondanks dat er steeds meer goede sets staan
> 
> En wat zijn jullie ervaringen....




Geen idee, misschien is gewoon niet iedereen zo geweldig als jij.

----------


## @lex

Beste mede-forummers,

Met betrekking tot twee zaken wil ik reageren:

Aan de hand van geen enkel curriculum van welke opleiding ook kan wie dan ook aangeven welke kwaliteit een afgestudeerde heeft. De parallel met het rijbewijs is al getrokken en ik trek hem wat verder door. Iedereen in Nederland heeft bij dezelfde instantie zijn papiertje gehaald. In feite voldoet dus iedereen in Nederland aan de criteria die gesteld zijn in het curriculum. We weten allemaal dat er mensen zijn die per jaar een ton rijden zonder een kras en anderen die de hoek van de straat nog niet halen vanwege een total loss. Zo is het ook in de geluidtechniek.

Een bevriend collega van mij heeft het op de weg terug naar huis na een try-out erg lastig gevonden om kritiek te leveren op het geluid van die avond. Hij was bang dat ik de kritiek die hij mij zou geven niet zou waarderen en dat dat zou leiden tot een 'breuk in onze vriendschap'. Ik heb er bij hem aangedrongen zijn kritiek te uiten omdat dat de enige manier was om er wijzer/beter van te worden. Dit zou veel vaker moeten gebeuren. Ik heb absoluut niet de arrogantie om kritiek van collega's naast me neer te leggen. Anderzijds is de manier waarop kritiek gegeven wordt nogal eens erg ongezouten en recht-voor-zijn-raap. Als beide partijen  communicatiever zouden zijn, zou er veel meer geleerd worden en zou dit bijdragen aan een hogere geluidkwaliteit op een hoop verschillende plaatsen.

@lex

----------


## RayM

Dit is weer een onderwerp waar je weken kunt over praten. Het gaat vaak hard, heel hard. Dat is zondermeer een feit.
Maar in de eerste plaats denk ik dat het vaak een kwestie van smaak is en iedereen heeft zijn eigen smaak natuurlijk. Daarnaast ben je als FOH mixer afhankelijk van een heleboel zaken, de band, het PA maar ook de monitormix. Ik zit regelmatig achter de monitortafel en merk vaak dat het loeihard gaat on stage. Ik heb altijd een dbmeter bij me en die leg ik dan wel eens op de monitortafel. 105 tot 110 db is geen uitzondering. En daar heb je in de zaal ook weer last van. Nu ben ik een gierige monitormixer en ik krijg het vaak voor elkaar dat men op het podium wat zachter gaat spelen om elkaar toch te kunnen horen. En dan is de FOH mixer ook weer happy. :Big Grin: 
Gasttechnici worden bij ons gevraagd om max. 103 db te draaien en de meesten houden zich eraan.
Niettemin zijn er natuurlijk collega's die met de lineaal schuiven en alles in één keer omhoog schuiven. En proberen om een record aantal db's te halen. Ik heb al verschillende keren meegemaakt dat bij ons een gasttechicus trots de db meter liet zien: Kijk eens, 113 db. En het vervolgens raar vond dat het publiek ging lopen.
En bij het gros van de concerten waar ik heen ga, ook in de grote hallen, heb ik steevast mijn oordoppen in. Want ook daar gaat het vaak hard.
En het gebeurt mij ook wel eens dat ik gaandeweg een optreden tegen mezelf zeg: je gaat wel hard vanavond...... Het is niet altijd te vermijden.

----------


## Stage-Q

tja je hebt verschillen qua smaak qua mixen bij elke technici, maar je hebt ook zeker verschil in kwaliteiten.

Vaak genoeg gast-technici gehad waarbij k erbij bleef staan om te kijken waar ie eigenlijk mee bezig was....en zo af en toe gewoon ff moest inspringen omdat t publiek aan de loop ging vanwege een gitaar bijv. die vrij schel en hard doorkwam.

naa en dan kun je wel zeggen, kwestie van smaak, maar naar mijn mening is dat een kwestie van...."wat ben je in ***snaam aan 't doen"

----------


## trinityXXIV

> Microfoon die niet bij de stem van de zanger(es) past, er zijn nog te weinig muziekanten die hun eigen bijpassende microfoon hebben



Mja ... Ik heb 2 microfoons (1 wired, 1 wireless; vrij aardig materiaal, geen 'plastieken rommel'), wel, ik ben blij als ik ze al _mag_ gebruiken (1 van de 2, mijn favoriet, is géén ik-ga-die-discussie-niet-openen). Ik doe meestal bijna in mijn broek als ik moet gaan vragen of ik mijn eigen spullen mag gebruiken. Waarom kijkt men toch zo raar op als ik met eigen materiaal af kom? Ben ik nu werkelijk de uitzondering? 

2 weekends geleden hadden we (en dat moet ook gezegd), een geweldige tech! Telkens wanneer hij vroeg van "is de monitorink OK?", zette hij de front even _uit_. Dan weet je tenminste wat je hoort en van waar het komt, en kan je makkelijk beginnen schrappen uit de mix. We hadden werkelijk een supersound op het podium en nul komma nul feedback! Een verademing!

----------


## bran0985

*En terwijl kleine tape acts op ALLES vitten,*

*Niet waar!*
*Ik kan ver met je verhaal mee gaan....*
*Maar niet alles over één kam scheren....*
*(zij de kleine tape act)*

----------


## Poelmans

> Niet waar! Ik kan ver met je verhaal mee gaan.... Maar niet alles over één kam scheren.... (zij de kleine tape act)



Het was zeker niet bedoeld om op alle tape acts af te geven  :Wink:  Ik bedoelde eigenlijk dat je soms kleine bands of tape acts tegen komt met een ego dat de zaal niet in kan. Om van de bijhorende technieker maar te zwijgen. Als jij als kleine act beseft dat het gaat om de sfeer in de zaal en niet om het geluid dan ben je goed bezig op groter te worden trouwens. Maar niet elke band of act heeft dit besef. Om het anders te stellen:

Ik zou als DJ ook een rider op kunnen stellen, om diverse redenen (te laag plafond, slechte stroom, slecht geluid, slecht werkende mengtafel), heb al veel gezien in die nevencariere  :Wink:  Maar bewust stel ik géén rider op. Als ik daarmee begin boekt niemand me meer. Beide voetjes op de grond, en de miserie lachend ondergaan... En als de organisatie dan afkomt dat het een BOM van een feest was dan weet je dat het goed was, ondanks het bijvoorbeeld slechte geluid. En zo zie je maar wat voor hun het belangerijkste is.

Ik kan omgekeerde voorbeelden geven: de licht en geluidsfirma waarvoor ik werk is een dochteronderneming van een eventing firma. Nuja, als dan de gasttechnieker van een kleine band met een nek van hier tot daar komt zeggen dat mijn speeltjes niet deugen, dan mag die er zeker van zijn dat zijn band niet meer zal spelen waar wij geluid zetten. Niet mijn schuld, maar die eventing firma staat aan de zijde van de klant. En als hij de klant dwingt om last minute een MH4 bij te huren.......

Oh, en denk maar niet dat dat vitten op mekaar enkel in het geluid gebeurt. Kijk maar eens naar het rigging circuit. Daar worden pas mensen voor geschift uitgemaakt  :Wink:  Soms met reden, maar soms ook voor 1 ontbrekende steel, of iets heel simpels: schuine reeptrek. En daardoor zie je dan kleine firmas dingen aan drukregels (van een staalbouw) hangen, om toch hun takels recht te houden. Sorry, maar kvind berekende schuine reeptrek veiliger dan dingen aan drukregels hangen, met dat laatste wordt de stabiliteit van DE HELE HAL ondermijnd. Had _*een hele bekende persoon hier*_ nou eens taktvol op al die newbies gereageerd en dingen als schuine reeptrek genuanceerd en uitgelegd dan zou dit niet gebeurd zijn...
Neen, in de plaats daarvan kiest ie er voor om elke newbie op zijn forum de grond in te boren... En we hebben daar nog een gedrags-genoot van rondlopen op het geluidsforum... Maar als puntje bij paaltje komt weet die dan weer niet eens het verschil tussen rendement en cosinus phi van elektriciteitsinstallatie. (en dan maar verkondigen dat iedereen met zijn fikken van krachtstroom moet blijven, want enkel malloten doen dat want das levensgevaarlijk voor newbies zoals jij).

Maarja, gelukkig lopen er ook nog vriendelijke mensen rond in de sector. Mensen die accepteren dat je vragen hebt als nieuweling. Moet gezegd worden!

----------


## Sandman

Misschien is het wel handig om de criteria op te stellen waaraan een goede geluidstechnicus aan moet voldoen. Dan is het ook wat makkelijker om technici te beoordelen.

----------


## renevanh

De opmerking van TS herken ik. Heel vaak heb ik het gevoel dat er teveel hoog of laag in een mix zit.

Nu heb ik zelf erg weinig ervaring als FOH mixer (tot nu toe 2 volledige bands gedaan :P), maar ik merk wel dat je het vrij eenvoudig is om je verhoudingen hoog/laag goed te krijgen, veel makkelijker dan al je instrumenten netjes in elkaar te mixen (Vooral blaasinstrumenten...).

Een recente gehoortest (ik was nieuwsgierig :P) toonde aan dat mijn gehoor erg goed is voor mensen van mijn leeftijd (ruim 20), ligt het daar aan??

Alle professionele FOH technici die ik ken (Ampco bijvoorbeeld) hebben allemaal gehoorbescherming en maken een prima mix... waarom kunnen minder ervaren geluidstechinici dan niet eens de hoog/laag verhouding goed krijgen? Doen ze hun best niet (zou ik raar vinden, want juist door je best te doen leer je), is het gehoor echt nu al zo slecht, of...??

Kortom: ik herken het verschijnsel, maar kan niet bedenken waar het nou aan ligt.

----------


## Steve89

> Ik blijf er in de diverse onderwerpen op dit forum steeds op terug komen dat er bijna geen technici meer te vinden zijn die in een 3 tot 6 mans blazerssectie de individuele instrumenten herkennen. En de kanalen dan navenant kunnen bewerken.
> 
> Die als ze meerdere toetsenborden via DI's binnenkrijgen de onderlinge instelling kunnen setten op een muzikale manier. Zelfs bij hammond+rhodes+synth combinaties wat echt lagereschoolwerk is.
> 
> Die de ritmische gevolgen van hun echo kennen.
> 
> Die twee gitaristen goed bij elkaar kunnen mixen.
> 
> Die weten welke frequenties ertoe doen bij een instrument en waar problemen zitten op die avond. Doordat ze de bijgeluiden herkennen aan de karakteristieke klank van het veroorzakende instrument.
> ...



Ik denk dat showband hier toch wel een aantal criteria heeft waar een goede geluidsman aan moet voldoen

----------


## Watt Xtra

> De opmerking van TS herken ik. Heel vaak heb ik het gevoel dat er teveel hoog of laag in een mix zit.
> 
> Nu heb ik zelf erg weinig ervaring als FOH mixer (tot nu toe 2 volledige bands gedaan :P), maar ik merk wel dat je het vrij eenvoudig is om je verhoudingen hoog/laag goed te krijgen, veel makkelijker dan al je instrumenten netjes in elkaar te mixen (Vooral blaasinstrumenten...).
> 
> Een recente gehoortest (ik was nieuwsgierig :P) toonde aan dat mijn gehoor erg goed is voor mensen van mijn leeftijd (ruim 20), ligt het daar aan??
> 
> Alle professionele FOH technici die ik ken (Ampco bijvoorbeeld) hebben allemaal gehoorbescherming en maken een prima mix... waarom kunnen minder ervaren geluidstechinici dan niet eens de hoog/laag verhouding goed krijgen? Doen ze hun best niet (zou ik raar vinden, want juist door je best te doen leer je), is het gehoor echt nu al zo slecht, of...??
> 
> Kortom: ik herken het verschijnsel, maar kan niet bedenken waar het nou aan ligt.



Ik heb vaak het idee dat er een mix wordt gemaakt aan de hand van de drums plus gitaren.

men begint de soundcheck bij de drums.. jep klinkt lekker. dan de bass plus gitaren, ja klinkt ook goed en.... ten slotte komen de zangs..

oei het moet wel erg hard om alles een beetje recht te trekken!! en de znag eruit te krijgen.
Dus daar gaan de eerste extra DB's al. Dan komt het.. de solo's vliegen om de oren.. nog harder...

zang kan zich niet meer horen op het podium.. dus monitor mix ook harder..

een soundcheck beginnen met de zang en daarom heen de instrumenten mixen kan een grote verademing zijn!

Ik denk dat veel mensen moeten leren om een balans tussen de zaalset en de monitoren moet leren maken, beginnen met de backline zachter zetten.

Als geluidsmixer zou jij het volume moeten bepalen, niet de muzikanten, zij leveren jou alleen een signaal!

Ook in cafe's en kleine zaaltjes alles uitversterken, niet omdat het noodzakelijk is, maar omdat jij als tech zo het volume kunt controleren.

en daarnaast zit er natuurlijk een groot verschil tussen bandjes die zo nu en dan optreden, "de dove" muzikanten en bands die al enkele jaren met elkaar spelen en een balans met elkaar hebben gevonden.

----------


## purplehaze

lekker generaliserend de dove muzikanten die al jaren met elkaar spelen...

...maareuh wat je zegt bandjes die sporadisch met elkaar spelen zijn vaker ongeleide projectielen wat podiumgeluid betreft met name als het ook nog jonge muzikanten betreft.
Men wil vaak zelf de "vibe" ervaren op het podium wat gepaard gaat met een achterlijk aantal dB's wat een zaalmix compleet verstierd.  
Het uiteindelijke product laat ze eigenlijk koud lijkt het wel.

----------


## RenéE

Toen ik er de eerste keer overheen las begreep ik het ook verkeerd, maar Watt Xtra bedoelt volgens mij niet als "dove muzikanten die al jaren samen spelen" maar als "dove muzikanten" én "muzikanten die al jaren samen spelen". :Wink:

----------


## nightline

Ik lees hier een hoop kritiek op een hoop geluidstechnici, maar als ik alle postings hier lees zijn er ook een hoop die precies weten hoe het dan wel moet.

Zou het dan niet mooi zijn om eens een dag te organiseren waarbij 1 of meer "goede" geluidstechnici uitleg komen geven hoe het dan wel moet.

Ik heb het hierbij niet over het volume, maar meer bepaalde trucs om problemen waar Showband het o.a. overheeft op te lossen.

Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat hier veel mensen wat van op kunnen steken.

Het zou mooi zijn om een band van grond af aan op te bouwen, microfoons en monitors te plaatsen. Een complete soundcheck op het gemak te doen, ipv het standaard haast klusje. Een stukje theorie en praktijk met een niet te grote groep.

Vrijwilligers?

Mvg

Jack

----------


## Timo Beckman

Lijkt me een goed plan . Zeg maar waar en waarneer . Mischien is het dan ook een idee om een computer mee te nemen met een AANTAL meet programma's er op . 
Ik zie te veel mensen Smaart op starten en zonder voor behoud de eq settings over nemen of maken aan de hand van analyzers zonder te luisteren naar hoe het uit eindelijk klinkt .

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> Ik zie te veel mensen Smaart op starten en zonder voor behoud de eq settings over nemen of maken aan de hand van analyzers zonder te luisteren naar hoe het uit eindelijk klinkt .



Ik denk dat daar ook een beetje het probleem zit....Ze staren te veel op die programma's en voegen daar hun theorie bij...

Meer zo van : Oei..+2dB, das niet goed.....want het moet 0 zijn...DIT IS MAAR EEN VOORBEELD...

Ik denk dat je daardoor ook een minder geluid krijgt...En ik denk dat de nieuwe generatie geluidsmensen niet veel meer experimenteerd, maar meer op de boeken afgaat...

Maar dit is mijn gedachtegang er over....

----------


## Koen van der K

> Ik denk dat daar ook een beetje het probleem zit....Ze staren te veel op die programma's en voegen daar hun theorie bij...



Mja, zelfs ik trap er soms nog bijna in  :Wink: .
Laatst nog bij inregeling van een flinke discotheek-installatie; Eerst luisteren en op het gehoor de "probleemgebieden" in kaart brengen, vervolgens met SMAART iets geheel anders constateren  :Confused: (wat na "SMAART-correctie" voor geen veter klonk), om vervolgens SMAART lekker in de hoek te parkeren en toch maar op de oren verder te gaan. 

Geen idee wat nu de meetfout was maar gehoor gaat voor, de rest zijn enkel "tools".
Kan me eigenlijk dan ook niet voorstellen dat er techs zijn (of worden opgeleid) die enkel op metertjes en gegevens van hun "tools" hun systeem /  geluid afregelen ... zou wel heel naief zijn lijkt me.

Groeten !

----------


## showband

Ik denk dat als je dit eens wil organiseren dat je vooral niet moet beginnen met processorsettings en systeeminregelen.

Maar eerder met een aantal instrumenten neer te zetten en een stel microfoons. twee monitors, een klein flutmixertje en dan eerst de karakteristieken van instrumenten te verkennen.

Beruchte zaken als "zoeken waar het geluid uitkomt bij een sopraansax of lesliebox". En "wat een electrische gitaar doet in combinatie met een versterker"

*schaamteloze promotiemode*
Luisteroefeningen en klankanalyse voor mixers. Twee avonden zitten met een paar CD´s en allemaal een pen en papier moet hier eigenlijk nog aan vooraf gaan. Huiswerk mee en al. Maar dan zit je echt helemaal in de stukken waar ik in ZH workshops in geef...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  januari weer een mogelijkheid mee te doen
*/schaamteloze promotiemode*

----------


## Watt Xtra

> lekker generaliserend de dove muzikanten die al jaren met elkaar spelen...
> 
> ...maareuh wat je zegt bandjes die sporadisch met elkaar spelen zijn vaker ongeleide projectielen wat podiumgeluid betreft met name als het ook nog jonge muzikanten betreft.
> Men wil vaak zelf de "vibe" ervaren op het podium wat gepaard gaat met een achterlijk aantal dB's wat een zaalmix compleet verstierd. 
> Het uiteindelijke product laat ze eigenlijk koud lijkt het wel.



reneE schreef het al..

ik doelde inderdaad op drie soorten mensen, 1"beginners/ sporadisch, 2dove en 3jarelange ervaring op het podium...

zinstechnisch toch wel goed opgebouwde zin, alleen is het inderdaad net even hoe je het leest.  :Smile:

----------


## Koen van der K

> Ik denk dat als je dit eens wil organiseren dat je vooral niet moet beginnen met processorsettings en systeeminregelen.



... heb je zeker gelijk in als het gaat om een "demo-leer-dag".
Mijn post was meer een reactie op de post van Olaf, en dan niet zozeer over de compositie van het geluidsbeeld maar meer hoe men tools als SMAART en theoretische kennis boven het praktische en het gehoor stelt.

maar ga gerust verder, ik volg het met aandacht  :Wink:  !

Groeten !

----------


## jens

leuke discussie!

Ik ben zo iemend die zich nou niet bepaalt een top technicus wil noemen.

Ik sta onder aan de lader kwa techniek, ben door de jaren heen van roadshows draaien een beetje in de ( amateur) bandjes beland, heb een tijdje meegelopen in een jongeren centrum, en het geluids bedrijf waar ik 5 jaar geleden werkte deden we montjesmaat bands.

Intussen heb ik een klein basis setje, alles standaart en mischien voor een boel forum lezeres nog wel onder de maat. met deze spullen doe ik geluid op een amateur niveau maar je streeft er toch wel naar om steeds en stapje verder te geen. en je natuurlijk zo prof mogelijk op te stellen in de dingen die je doet.

ik heb zelf al een paar keer overwogen om eens een prof cursus te gaan doen, gewoon om een goede achtergrond te hebben. meest op een klus komt er maar weinig van terecht om op je gemak eens goed met het geluid bezig te zijn. maar voor en goede cursus betaal je een hoop centen, het kost een berg tijd  en dan vraag ik me af of dat  dan nog niet te hoog gegrepen is voor mij, aangezien ik er maar hobbymatig mee bezig ben.

Op een avond ben je bezig met alles tegelijk en meest is er nog altijd haast bij. ik bouw zelf op, overleg met de bands, doe de monitor vanaf de FOH en daarbij nog is soundcheck en alles. neem voor dit alles een 1,5 uur max vanaf dat de band binnenkomt , nou dan is het een hele klus in je eendje en ben je blij als je alles op tijd klaar hebt. 

Tijd om eens rustig  mic opstellingen te testen is er niet bij kortom je gaat aan de gang op de manier zoals je het heb afgekeken bij andere colega's.

Ik denk dat er best veel animo kan zijn  voor de mensen zoals ik  die onder aan de ladder staan. Zodat er gewoon eens de tijd kan worden genomen  voor het luisteren van verschillende opties, mic's vergelijken, drumstel goed uit versterken, beetje tips en trucks van elkaar en noem alles maar op! zoals showband ook aangeeft  gewoon een simpele set en een hoop bassis kennis op doen. lijkt mij iig hartstikke leuk en leerzaam.

----------


## ralph

Bestaan er wel slechte technici dan?

Ik kom alijd techneuten tegen die veel beter zijn dan ik, die het allemaal heel anders zouden doen, die veel grotere gigs schuiven, die met veel betere, mooiere, handigere spullen onderweg zijn en die veel meer uit de set halen dan ik.

Wel grappig is het dat die mensen vaak vrij zijn, terwjil ik dan sta te schuiven.
Of ben ik dan niet helder genoeg in mijn mening over deze techneuten?

----------


## Poelmans

> Wel grappig is het dat die mensen vaak vrij zijn, terwjil ik dan sta te schuiven.
> Of ben ik dan niet helder genoeg in mijn mening over deze techneuten?



Je kan de lijn ook doortrekken: Terwijl er techniekers zijn die werkdagen trekken van 16 uur of soms meer, week in week uit, en dus s'avonds veel te moe zijn om zich nog druk te maken op forums,
zijn er hier op dit forum hopen mensen die precies fulltime hier rondhangen en iedereen vertellen hoe het moet?

----------


## ralph

Die zullen er vast zijn. Mensen die druk zjin met touren hebben meestal geen tijd en al helemaal geen puf meer om een forum te volgen.
Ik ben fulltime werkzaam in de licht-geluids handel, niet alleen met schuiven van bands. Het forum lees ik in mijn vrije tijd...of op klus  :Big Grin: 
Je zult mij niet horen vertellen hoe iets moet, en ook de mensen die zeggen dat je niet zomaar een grid met schuine reeptrek moet ophangen die geven louter hun eigen ervaringen weer, doorgaans netjes onderbouwd.

Die mensen benader ik met meer respect dan de mensen die achteroverhangen in hun stoel en kritiek uiten wanneer het ze uitkomt, zonder dat ze zelf actief deelnemen aan discussies wanneer die mogelijkheid er in die discussies is.

----------


## Timo Beckman

[quote=jens;471420]leuke discussie!



ik heb zelf al een paar keer overwogen om eens een prof cursus te gaan doen, gewoon om een goede achtergrond te hebben. meest op een klus komt er maar weinig van terecht om op je gemak eens goed met het geluid bezig te zijn. maar voor en goede cursus betaal je een hoop centen, het kost een berg tijd en dan vraag ik me af of dat dan nog niet te hoog gegrepen is voor mij, aangezien ik er maar hobbymatig mee bezig ben.


Hoi jens Ik heb er lange tijd ook zo tegen aan gekeken maar heb op een gegeven moment smaart aan geschaft en ben daardoor steeds meer geintereseerd geraakt in de hele materie van het geluid .
Ik heb 2 x het meyer seminar bij onze vrienden in duivendrecht gedaan en heb er erg veel aan gehad . De kosten vielen mij eigenlijk mee tov de baten daar ik de kennis die ik daar opgedaan heb eigenlijk op elke klus indien mogelijk toepas .
Momentueel zit ik vlak voor een seminar in het buitenland om nog meer over geluid te weten te komen (SIM3) en als ik hier net zoveel van op steek als bij de andere 2 seminars hoor je mij nergens over .

nb. Ik zou willen dat de dingen die ik op de 2 voorgaande seminars geleerd heb geweten had voor dat ik on tour ging . Dat had mijn leven waarschijnlijk een stuk makkelijker gemaakt ( :Big Grin:  en een stuk lastiger aan de andere kant)

----------


## ostracized

ook nog mensen hier die met enige regelmaat technici tegenkomen die alchol nuttig tijdens schuiven? laatst moest ik even licht doen voor een top100 coverbandje. ze hebben hun eigen vaste geluidsbedrijf met daarbij een jongen (van ongeveer mijn leeftijd (22)) die audio deed. 

begin van de avond klonk best lekker, jammer dat naarmate de avond vorderde het geluid evenredig minder werd met de hoeveelheid alcohol die genuttigd werd. toen ik begin van de avond vroeg wat hij wou drinken (ik haal meestal ff fles bij de bar) hoefde hij geen spa, nee, zo'n technicus was hij niet... vervolgens gaf hij te kennen dat hij ook doodleuk met drank achter het stuur kruipt...  :EEK!: 


jammer dat het zo gaat bij sommige technici, ik drink nooit alcohol op klus, en zeker niet wanneer ik nog moet rijden... je gehoor gaat fors achteruit, om over je reflexen nog maar te zwijgen  :Wink: 

gr Otto

----------


## jens

ik bezoek ook zat concertjes en daarbij  let je altijd even op het geluid, 

ooit is een show gehad daar in amsterdam daar was de geluidstechnicus van de band denk ik samen met de band de coffee shop ingedoken voordat ie aan de slag moest....helemaal de weg  was ie kwijt...het was dan wel een ska/reggea band met gekke jamaicanen maar dan nog....

ik lust graag en biertje maar meest niet als ik ergens aan de slag ben....geef ik zelf een feestje met wat bands dan wil ik dr nog wel is een meedoen maar dan staat ie eerder dood te gaan dan dat ik hem leeg drink.
het verschil is ook dat ik dan op de fiets naar huis ga en niet hoef af te breken  :Wink: 

ben ik echt op klus dan ga ik wel aan de water ( liefst met ijs) en drink ik als ik weer thuis op de bank zit wel een biertje.

----------


## Poelmans

Op zich is er aan een pintje op job zeker niks mis. Zeker niet voor een lichttech. En op voorwaarde dat je niks met rigging te maken heb is ladderzat afbreken nog steeds niet levensgevaarlijk. En zat licht doen gaat echt wel. Toch op een event met DJ: Laten we zeggen dat je de vibe dan beter voelt  :Wink: 

Maar van alcohol gaat je gehoor zo snel achteruit e. Ik heb me al een paar keer laten verleiden tot 1 pintje tijdens het mixen. Niet erg. Dan mag je toch nog rijden, en als ik zelf als DJ aan het draaien ben stopt het niet met 20 pinten, en dat gaat toch goed? FOUT! Zelfs na 1 pintje hoor ik geen zak meer. Ik raak dan ook geen bier meer aan tijdens het mixen. Als systeemtech met een gasttech van de band die mixt dan weer wel. Moet toch enkel wat geluid terug in de kist stoppen  :Wink: 

Maar blijkbaar gaat je ritmisch gevoel er op vooruit, terwijl oog/oor voor detail erop achteruit gaat als je zat bent  :Wink: 

EDIT: begrijp me nu niet verkeerd: ik breek niet ladderzat events af hoor  :Wink:  Dat zou gewoon niet professioneel zijn...

----------


## rolanddeg

Als ik ergens een lasershow moet doen gaan er, mits de gelegenheid er voor is en alles ZEKERWETEN werkt, wel 1 of 2 biertjes in... Dit om dezelfde reden als hier boven genoemd word: mijn creativiteit neemt opeens kwadratisch toe!  :Big Grin:  En die 2 bier zijn al uit je lichaam verdwenen eerdat je begint met breken... Maar als ik op een werkavond een blaastest moet doen zul je me NOOIT betrappen op een te hoog promillage!

En als ik geluid moet doen of ingehuurd word door een bedrijf wat een non-alcohol beleid heeft is de boodschap duidelijk: geen druppel alcoholrijk vocht naar binnen. Nouja, soms als alles weer in de vrachtwagen staat en ik niet hoef te rijden... Vooruit, een of twee dan  :Wink:

----------


## ostracized

akkoord, dat ene biertje voor aanvang. kan ik wel mee leven, doe ik ook wel eens. ik vindt t alleen 1 een uitstraling van jan l*l hebben tegenover je klant en 2 de kwaliteit holt achteruit. ik ben trouwens wel van mening dat dit ook voor lichttechies geldt, OK misschien minder dan geluid maar toch... (overigens geldt dit wat mij betreft net zo goed voor de bandjes, drank voor en tijdens spelen is wat mij betreft not done, daarna hoeven ze niet meer publiekelijk op hun bek te gaan (al doen ze dat dan wel, maar dan letterlijk  :Big Grin: )

wat betreft dat biertje drinken op eigen feestjes, geheel mee eens, alleen is het publiek dan ook voor 99% bekenden, en die lachen dan toch overal om  :Smile:  en inderdaad de volgende dag breken. al is t maar voor de veiligheid van anderen  :Wink:

----------


## lifesound

Jongens, jongens, wat is iedereen hier plots zo heilig zeg....

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Jongens, jongens, wat is iedereen hier plots zo heilig zeg....



Misschien worden mensen (technici zijn soms net mensen..) inderdaad steeds verstandiger..

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> Jongens, jongens, wat is iedereen hier plots zo heilig zeg....



Tja...Misschien dat er toch nog eens wat verstand komt in deze wereld...

Voor mij persoonlijk hoef ik niet heilig te doen, ik ben anti-alcohol en drugs in het verkeer en tijdens het werk...Niet dat ik nooit wat drink, maar dat doe ik lekker als ik vrij ben..Drugs gebruik ik sowieso niet...dat schijnt klauwen met geld te kosten..en dat wordt niet altijd verdiend in deze handel...En uiteraard vind ik zeer onproffessioneel om je lam te zuipen op een klus...

Ik weet ook wel dat er bepaalde groepen zijn waar het heel normaal is om je lam te zuipen, blowen, snuiven whatever...Maar das niet voor Olafje weggelegd...

Uiteraard ook om het feit dat ik heel goed weet wat ik achter in de auto heb en wat er thuis wacht...En mijn rijbewijs is me heilig..;-) Spa Blauw en cola light rulzzz....;-)

----------


## vasco

Ik word moe/sloom van alcohol. Niet van 1 of 2 biertjes/wijntjes/whiskey maar meer zeker wel. Voor, tijdens en als ik de bob ben dus gewoon geen druppel alcohol. Ben ik ook gezelliger als ik gewoon reageer in plaats van sloom uit mijn ogen te kijken, kan er niet goed tegen. Kan er niet van wakker liggen, leven met cola etc. is ook heel leuk en gezellig.

----------


## ostracized

> (...) is ook heel leuk en gezellig.



zeker ook in combinatie met dronken menschen en gladde vloer  :Big Grin:

----------


## R. den Ridder

bij mij viel het op dat hoe groter de klus, hoe eerder je iemand met een witte neus rond zag lopen...niet voor niets dat ik vrij snel ben gestopt als tech bij een musical. Ik had een gezonde vrees voor werken op hoogtes, maar anderen waren door diverse redenen die imho ook met drugs te maken hebben zo overmoedig dat ze gerust ongezekerd uit een genie klommen om een headje uit de kap te trekken. Dat ik dat dan niet deed werd dan weer als zwak ervaren.

Maargoed..als ik op een fuif lampen aan het doen ben, en ik ben geen bob dan drink ik gerust een pint, en wel meer dan 1 ook. Als ik tech ben bij het een of ander drink ik er bij het eten eentje, en na afloop gaat er ook nog eentje in. Alles in verhouding tot de opdrachtgever!

----------


## nolsmit

allereerst vind ik inderdaad dat je je niet lam moet zuipen achter de schuiven .
ik drink graag een pilsje,ook tijdens het schuiven maar wel in verhouding,dus niet te veel.
maar ja genoeg over het bobgedoe nu back to business

ik vind dat een goede geluidstechnicus niet alleen moet kunnen knopjesdraaien en in plaats van het afwerken van het merkenlijstje
van wat er moet staan moet de technicus ook een muzikant zijn.
het maakt niet uit welk instrument maar het is belangrijk om te kunnen
denken en je kunnen verplaatsen naar de gedachten van de muzikant.
ik denk dat dan een deel gewonnen is en het met het geluid helemaal goed komt.

hij zal natuurlijk moeten weten wat de installatie kan en feilloos de apparatuur beheersen.
ook flexibiliteit en improvisatievermogen is een pre.
het is niet altijd zo dat je een concertzaal hebt met super accoustiek en een meyer line array met een midas ervoor en een metershoog gevuld
effectrack.
je moet ook in staat zijn om met een mindere set zonder compressors en gewoon een simpel galmpje,drie monitortjes en een 12 kanaals tefel een goed geluid neer te zetten in een galmbak.

in het circuit waar ik werk komt het vaak voor dat de centrale plek van de
prominent aanwezige geluidsman in de zaal niet geaccepteerd word maar je achter de p.a. zit met je rekje en tegelijk een 6 weg monitorsysteem doet samen met f.o.h. en 10 minuten hebt om 8 man te soundchecken en gaan met die banaan

dus mannen het is niet altijd goud wat er blinkt maar het komt er op aan wat je in je mars hebt en welke ervaring die je hebt.
denk niet dat je op eenzame hoogte zit maar deel je ervaring met anderen zodat we er allemaal beter van worden.

wat ook belangrijk is:
de geluidsman is de eindverantwoordelijke muzikant en ik vind dat hij het recht heeft om met de band mee te denken over de opstelling en hij mag 
de rider naar believen en beschikbare ruimte aanpassen omdat hij het eindresultaat bepaald en dat is een feit

----------


## drummerke

hoi, 

Ik vind het soms ook wel te gemakkelijk om slecht geluid op de ruimte, apparatuur, band, etc te steken.  Het zijn inderdaad wel allemaal factoren die het geluid gaan bepalen.  Maar kvind het even belangrijk hoe je er als technieker mee omgaat.  

Tijdsgebrek, technicus heeft voor mij ook het recht om een goeie soundcheck te eisen.  Want tenslotte wordt er niemand beter van, het publiek noch de muzikanten.  

Ik ben zelf ook muzikant en vaak wissel ik dan zelf eens van plaats met de muzikanten...en kan die zelf eens in de zaal gaan luisteren.  (Vinden ze meestal heel leuk).  

Maar wat is goed geluid hé...dat is en blijft universeel...

----------


## Elmo

> Op zich is er aan een pintje op job zeker niks mis. Zeker niet voor een lichttech. En op voorwaarde dat je niks met rigging te maken heb is ladderzat afbreken nog steeds niet levensgevaarlijk. En zat licht doen gaat echt wel. Toch op een event met DJ: Laten we zeggen dat je de vibe dan beter voelt 
> 
> EDIT: begrijp me nu niet verkeerd: ik breek niet ladderzat events af hoor  Dat zou gewoon niet professioneel zijn...



om hier even op in te haken, ik vindt het dus wel levensgevaarlijk om af te breken met een slok op. Je reactie vermogen wordt gewoon minder en een ongelukje zit in een klein hoekje. 
Stackje luidsprekers afbreken met iemand die een slok op heeft? mij niet gezien, dit is in mijn ogen niet alleen gevaarlijk voor degene met een slok op maar ook voor de collega's. Je reactie vermogen is zo verneukt met een slok alcohol op dat je dingen niet meer juist kan inschatten en dat begint bij het stackje afbreken bij het kantelpunt je voelt dit niet meer je bent te laat om de luidspreker op te pakken.
Licht afbreken met iemand die een slok op heeft, vindt ik net zo verkeerd. Je geeft als argument als je niks met rigging te maken hebt kan het wel, maar wat als er een ketting uit een zak loopt? een shackle per abuis uit iemands handen valt? je bent gewoon te langzaam op zulke momenten.

als de deuren van de trailers dicht zijn absoluut drink ik dan ook een pilsje, maar onder het werken no-way.

----------


## moderator

Wie wat wanneer drinkt is een zaak voor een ieder an sich!

Onderwerp hier is: slechte technici.

ga elkaar nu geen vliegen afvangen of, trendy gezegd, liggen komma neuken.
dat kwalificeert/past een goed technicus niet :Wink:

----------


## Jeroen

Over neuken gesproken,... dat past/kwalificeert een goed technicus dan weer wel  :Big Grin: 

Maar ehmmm. Tja,... 115db? Is dat nou echt een graadmeter van een goede tech? Hoezo pure stierenstront. 

"Een vrouw weegt 70KG, dus is ze lelijk" Laten we wel voor het gemak vergeten dat ze Miss "2 meter" Universe is. Om maar even een achterlijke vergelijking te nemen. Vader Abraham verkoopt 100.000 CD's per jaar, dus is het goede muziek (Youp van 't Hek)

Ik ga meer voor de eerder genoemde berichten. Je inleven in de muziek, wat is het soort feest, welk type muziek, lopen die arrogante muziekanten te zeiken dat de gitarist z'n 4-stack Marshall op standje 11 heeft staan en dat dus HUN monitor harder moet en of de beste stuurlui ook in dit geval weer aan de wal staan. Ik meen te hebben gezien dat veel muziekanten gereageerd hebben en er is natuurlijk geen enkele muziekant die zijn monitor duidelijk, verstaanbaar en luid wil horen,.... tot ik jullie tegen kom en de SM84's in standje clip moeten omdat het bandje nog nooit accoustisch gerepeteerd heeft, voor z'n eigen geiligheid staat te spelen en het zelf nooit fout doet. Maar nu wel gaan zitten zeveren om 115db.

Of ga ik nu te ver moderator?  :Big Grin: 

Laten we 1 ding voorop stellen, geluid zal altijd een vorm van smaak zijn en ook het volume is persoonsafhankelijk.

Maar ik kan me voorstellen dat 115db met alleen 1KHz wel wat overdreven is ja.

----------


## Jeroen

Nog even een toevoeging,... 

Gehoorbeschadigingen lopen onze zielige tieners eerder door hun KF850 setje op hun I-Pod aan te sluiten en dit ook als zodanig te gebruiken dan door een bandje te gaan kijken wat een beetje stevig draait.

Misschien moeten alle boxenbouwers maar aansprakelijk gesteld worden, kunnen we ook de snack fabrikanten (plus aanverwanten), mars, Venco, Shell, enz, enz,... gaan aanpakken.

Ohw ja, wat ook wel handig is,... ga niet met je kop tegen de baskast hangen, is beter voor je gehoor. Of zullen we ze gewoon thuislaten.

Nee nu, anno 2007, komen de gehoorbaschadigingen door het kijken naar een bandje. En niet door hun I-Pod en andere herrieveroorzakers. 

PA's uit de jaren 70 waren kwalitatief veel beter met minder hoge druk,... het was absoluut niet zo dat alles een hogere vervorming had, of toch wel? Uit langdurig onderzoek in de jaren 90(!) is gebleken dat het aantal db's een grote invloed heeft op de achteruitgang van het gehoor, maar dat een vervormd geluid veel sneller en een grotere beschadiging toebrengt aan het gehoor. 

Laten nou net die I-Pods op standje oorlog ontzettend veel last hebben van vervorming. Ooit een tiener horen zeggen dat zijn dopjes al 5 jaar mee gaan?

Ik hoop dit zeer nuttige topic weer wat leven in te hebben geblazen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poelmans

> maar dat een vervormd geluid veel sneller en een grotere beschadiging toebrengt aan het gehoor.



Zou wel eens best kunnen. Maar het plaatje moet je wel in zijn context zien. In de jaren 90 vonden we geluid luid omdat de geluidsset begon te vervormen.

In de present time vervormen fatsoenlijke setjes nauwelijks meer, en stoppen we pas bij 115dB.

En wat wil het liefst?
* 100dB, maar dan vervormd?
* 115dB, retestrak en helder?

Van dat laatste word je ook doof  :Wink: 

Ik heb overlaatst een demo bijgewoond op een Q party, waar een VRX set gehangen werd: Iedereen was aant klagen dat het veel te stil was, en het geluid achter de FOH wegviel. Na meting van mensen van audioxl bleek wel dat op de FOH (allee ja, DJ booth in de zaal) er 115dB kletterde. Dan is het wegvallen nog relatief, achter in de zaal zal je nog 100dB gehad hebben  :Wink:  Het viel wel weg, daar niet van, en een delay was nodig. Maar wij hadden na een aantal uren in dat helder geluid geen referentie meer: de DJ bleef doorduwen, en wij hadden daar geen erg in (verterkers bolden netjes int groen).

Moraal vant verhaal: met een moderne set zonder decibelmeter op stap gaan (zowel drive inn als live) is zelfmoord. Ik zou zelf al lang een decibelmeter moeten hebben, das een feit. Maar ik vind het ook de verantwoordelijkheid van de verhuurfirma (mijn baas dus, en niet ik) om een decibelmeter bij ofwel de lichttechnieker in de zaal, of de FOH technieker te leggen. Met moderne technieken (wireless ethernet en HIQnet enzo) is het voor lichtmensen poepsimpel om de hele set stiller te laten spelen.

En als we met z'n allen dat doorhebben, DAN zijn we gezonder bezig als de jaren 90. Want:
* 100dB onvervormd is beter voor de oortjes als 100dB vervormd...

----------


## Funmaker

eventjes inspringen als lichtnicht ik zie dat de heer Poelmans hier met termen als Wireless enzo ligt te gooien... Ik weet dat wij het met een simpel xlr kabelke doen aangesloten op een laptop en zelf ik lichtnicht kan dat instaleren en gebruiken...

maar dat offtopic gezegd zijnde... ik vind een slechte technici iemand die maar wat staat aan te kl*ten en denkt dat hij het kent en kan... een persoon die er absoluut niets van kent maar er met zijn vingers afblijft tot hij het heeft leren kennen is dan voor mij wel een goede technici....

een andere def voor slechte technici is als het materiaal deftig is maar het geluid op niks aan trekt... maar sja das vrij persoonlijk dan ook weer....

*verhuist terug richting lichtforum  :Stick Out Tongue: *

----------


## Poelmans

> een persoon die er absoluut niets van kent maar er met zijn vingers afblijft tot hij het heeft leren kennen is dan voor mij wel een goede technici....



Als die persoon er met zijn vingers af moet blijven, hoe leert die het dan?

Kijk, ikzelf ben ook beginner in heel de geluidswereld. Kan een basic mixje neerzetten, en daar blijft het bij. Ga nog elke job in een of ander klein detail op mijn bek en daar leer ik van bij. Ben ik dan een slechte technieker?

Nee, zolang je uit je fouten maar leert. Je hebt er ook die denken dat ze het warm water hebben uitgevonden.

----------


## Funmaker

Ik bedoel dan dat hij leert door te doen wat ze hem zeggen te doen ok hij zal ook fouten maken maar ik bedoelde ind eerder met die statement van de persoon die het warm water heeft uitgevonden maar nog niet eens een flauw besef heeft wat water is, inhoud, kan doen en zo verder...

----------


## moderator

> Of ga ik nu te ver moderator?



Nope, zeker niet, al vond ik je eerste statement wel direct het beste :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jeroen

Toegeven dat je een beginnende tech bent is al wat, maar dat betekend niet dat je mag aanklooien en fouten mag maken.

Bandje kijken heeft niets te maken met gezond bezig zijn,... we zijn geen biologische boerderij! 100db kun je ook gehoorbeschadiging van oplopen, nou ja kunnen, daar loop je het ook bij op. Als je als wereldverbeteraar het geluid in bent gegaan omdat je vind dat het te hard gaat moet je lekker in een ander land gaan werken, er zijn namelijk genoeg landen waar 80db in een discotheek, club of kroeg niet vreemd is. Daar is al eens een topic over geweest. zoekfunctie.nl

----------


## Mike Manders

ik volg dit onderwerp nu al een paar weken, en ga nu maar eens mijn mening geven.

1. 115dB(a), ik draai al wat jaren mee, maar dat level heb ik volgens mij nog nooit gehaald. mijn norm is: 103dB(a) maximaal op festivals, 100dB(a) maximaal in clubs en zaaltjes, 98dB(a) maximaal in theaters.

2. het gaat over slechte techneuten, maar ik geef even aan wat mijns inziens een goeie techneut moet kunnen. Een goeie technicus die met een band meekomt heeft de eenvoudige taak om in bepaalde omstandigheden (akoestiek, "line-arrays"(bah) en harde podiumvolumes.) het best mogelijke resultaat neer te zetten.
belangrijk hierbij vind ik de snelheid van werken, snel problemen traceren en oplossen en een maximale kennis van de aanwezige apparatuur. 
Een goeie technicus kent de ins en outs van de band en zorgt ervoor dat het elke show weer goed klinkt, ondanks die vervelende omstandigheden (line-arrays, akoestiek en harde podiumvolumes).

3. soms kom je terecht in onmogelijke omstandigheden: zoals een line-array in een soort van huiskamer, of een mengtafel uit het jaar nul. zelfs dan moet de "goeie" FOH technicus het maximaal haalbare eruit zien te halen. eerlijk is eerlijk: het lukt mij ook niet altijd, maar juist op dat soort avonden leer je zo ontzettend veel. (hoe het niet moet dus.... haha)

4. drankgebruik: het gaat over slechte techneuten, en mensen beginnen over riggers enzo. dat is allemaal prachtig, maar (met alle respect) een FOH technicus die in dienst is van een band heeft een kreatieve functie en een rigger of bouwploeg heeft dat mijns inziens niet. ik bedoel hier kreatief als in muzikaal kreatief. ik heb namelijk erg veel respect voor mensen die met trussen slepen, en die boven in het dak hangen, maar het is wel een ander vak, laten we eerlijk zijn.
Maar goed, ik wijk af, de drank, ik werk voor een aantal bands, en overal hebben we de ongeschreven regel: 1 drankje tijdens het eten. verder is het gewoon Spa blauw en kruidenthee. drankmisbruik heeft een erge negatieve invloed op het gehoor en op het reaktievermogen. En ik vind dat het publiek het niet verdiend om de dupe te worden van licht en geluidstechnici die dronken achter de tafel staan. dat doe je maar lekker thuis of in de tourbus, maar niet op klus.

5. ik wil nog inhaken op 1 post waarin het gaat over stagehands die niet weten hoe ze microfoons moeten plaatsen. nou, ik heb dit jaar bands gemixt op alle grote festivals in Nederland, en waar ik ook ben, welke band ik ook mix, ik plaats ZELF mijn microfoons. dat is ook iets wat ik bijna geen enkele FOH technicus zie doen. Maar ik kan eerlijk gezegd geen snare sound maken, als mijn SM57 niet goed geplaatst is. Ik krijg mijn gitaren niet lekker als mijn M88 en ATM25 niet goed voor de gitaar-speaker staan. Mijn OH's klinken pas als ik mijn C414's zelf heb gericht...... waarom zie ik bijna geen enkele FOH technicus zelf zijn microfoons plaatsen????? dat is de bron, daar begint alles. dit vind ik part of the job en ik vind het ongelovelijk dat mensen maar aan knoppen gaan draaien, zonder te weten hoe de micro staat, en soms zelfs zonder te weten wat voor microfoon het is....

----------


## dokter dB

onderwerp is slechte technici 
maar jij bent zooo goed  :Embarrassment:  
ik weet niet wat een slechte technicus is, maar ik ken er wel die erg hun best doen, dwz energie steken in geluid maken, bandjes versterken en niet in anderen afkraken of hoog opgeven over zichzelf
ik denk dat dat geen slechte technici kunnen zijn

----------


## salsa

Wat mij verbaasd is dat iedereen alleen maar praat over de aantallen db's die men hanteerd als 'dan is het goed..' en ik lees van niemand die maar enige waarde geeft over verstaanbaarheid van zowel instrument en en vocals..
Daar gaat het dus nu om in 'ons' werk, het zo natuur getrouw weergeven van de muziek en sfeer.
Ik stoor me iedere keer weer als ik een Band hoor spelen dat 'de mixer' de muziek van de Band duidelijk belangrijker vind dan de vocals...
Nogmaals, luister naar een CD en probeer nu dus dit 'plaatje' eens LIVE te mixen met een Band.
De juiste balans te vinden tussen de instrumenten,vocalisten en rekening houden met akoustische omstandigheden, dat kan alleen een goede, ervaren en "weten waar die mee bezig is " sound engineer.

Oja, in mijn ogen ben je een 'goeie Tech' als je van Klassiek in een hand omdraai Rock mixt en dit super strak doet!

"Engineers are the best musicians, musicians never will be Engineers!"

Dit zei David Rat vorig jaar tegen mij bij de MTV Latin America Awards in New York, en ik ben er wel mee eens..

Dave.

----------


## Gast1401081

ACH JA...als je publiek 110 db bij mekaar schreeuwt, en de eindset op 106 staat te loeien.. lekker je db-metertje nemen, en dan vooral die ouwe tandy's...

----------


## Poelmans

> ACH JA...als je publiek 110 db bij mekaar schreeuwt, en de eindset op 106 staat te loeien.. lekker je db-metertje nemen, en dan vooral die ouwe tandy's...



Feit, kan ik vooral beamen in verband met begrenzers die dan de stroom uitzetten. Dan is het: zet een te strakke set neer (als band of als DJ), en laat het publiek uit zijn dak gaan? Ja dan moet je stoppen...

Maargoed, als je zelf een beetje verstand hebt dan weet je ook dat dat niet van begin tot einde is, en dat een gemiddelde druk van 100dB a 105dB al lekker hard gaat. En 115dB voor niets nodig is. En je hoort zelf ook wel dat het publiek even door zijn dak gaat, en dat daardoor je aflezing eventjes waardeloos is. Daar onderscheiden wij mensen ons van machines (zoals elektronische meters die de stroom afzetten dus)

----------


## Mike Manders

> onderwerp is slechte technici 
> maar jij bent zooo goed  
> ik weet niet wat een slechte technicus is, maar ik ken er wel die erg hun best doen, dwz energie steken in geluid maken, bandjes versterken en niet in anderen afkraken of hoog opgeven over zichzelf
> ik denk dat dat geen slechte technici kunnen zijn



ik weet zelf ook niet wat een slechte technicus is, daarom geef ik aan wat ik denk dat een goeie technicus moet kunnen. er komen in ieder geval een paar goeie opmerkingen voorbij in de laatste replies.

ik doe (net als vele anderen) ook maar gewoon mijn best en heb zo mijn mening, soms werkt dat goed, soms ook helemaal niet.

----------


## showband

Dit onderwerp gaat niet om mensen af te zeiken of jezelf te verheffen, daar ben ik het ook mee eens. Maar na alle zalvende woorden dan even de knuppel in het hoenderhok.

*Er zijn net zo goed slechte techneuten als slechte muzikanten en slechte DJ´s.* 

Ik heb een keer aan de hand gehad dat een topbedrijf een grote klus van mij met een slechte "hoofd techniek" heeft afgehandeld. De set die hij uitkoos was niet afgestemt op de zaal en het publiek. De mix werdt door zowel de organisatie als het publiek unaniem als verschrikkelijk onder de maat beoordeeld. De bouwtijd werd niet gehaald. Enz De klus was van mij functioneel uitbesteed.
Opdracht: Ik wil voor deze band, in deze zaal, voor zoveel mensen goed geluid huren. Hier zijn de tijden, doe je ding. _Niet een keer over geld gepraat!_

Dat bedrijf ligt er in zijn geheel bij mij uit omdat ik een hel van een maand heb gehad om alles weer op zijn pootjes terecht te laten komen voor mijn band. En het heeft mij gewoon geld gekost.

Die technicus was slecht. punt. Geen namen, maar ook geen twijfel.

Net zo goed als ik verhalen heb gehoord van mensen die op hun trouwen letterlijk tranen met tuiten hebben gehad door de "kwaliteit" van de band of DJ.

punt

Er bestaat gewoon "*slecht"*. Laten we onszelf nou niet gaan foppen. Er IS een grens aan collegialiteit. Er bestaat een minimum norm ook voor een DJ van 50 euro. Ik sta vooraan om de mensen af te zeiken die op hun gemakje kommentaar staan te leveren bij kistenduwers die voor bijna niks 14 uur draaien. Of mensen die mixers in opleiding gaan verwijten dat ze iets niet weten. Sowiso is de kans dat je alles weet gewoon nul in deze wereld. Bedrijven die geen mixers opleiden maar wel afzeiken is een wederkerende ergernis. Bij mijn band is altijd plaats geweest voor beginners die ervaring willen opdoen. (gek genoeg zijn daar nou net geen mensen voor te vinden. Zie advertenties die ik ook bij J&H zet  :Wink: ) En daarbij krijgen ze ook te horen dat ik alleen kan laten zien hoe WIJ het doen. Niemand zegt dat dat de norm is.

Maar ik heb al te vaak bij een huis-pa meegemaakt dat de locale betaalde mixer, ondanks een voorgesprek met mij als bandleider. Gewoon de klus niet aankon terwijl hij hem wel had aangenomen. Niet iedereen kan 8 tot 14 man band mixen. Dat is nou eenmaal zo. No hard feelings. Maar zeg het gewoon. Een zaalhouder met aanwezige techniek gaat mij als B-act niet betalen voor techniek. Dus ik kan niet een reserve techneut meenemen voor het geval dat de aanwezige technicus alsnog niet goed genoeg te kunnen mixen. Mixers verdienen bij mij al bijna twee keer zoveel als de muzikanten!!! (zo schaars zijn de goede)

Mijn eerste optreden in het Paard in den Haag (+/- 1987) heb ik nog een video van. drie man koor/lead microfoons. Volgens zowel aanwezig publiek als zichtbaar _op de hele video_ maar een vocalist te horen. Ja, de hele avond lang. Een nummer is daardoor uiteindelijk instrumentaal. Ik kan er nog kwaad om worden.  :Mad: 

Een classic, en veilig, voorbeeld. Zijn de tv opnames van the Who die bij de toenmaligge toppop-programmas live kwamen playbacken. Dat de regisseurs _ondanks aanwijzingen van de band_ altijd de gitarist in beeld namen tijdens de bassolo van "my generation". Dat IS gewoon slecht. En zeg mij niet dat dat zulke dingen niet meer voorkomen.

Ik geef toe dat problemen van elke kant kunnen komen. Altijd als ik een optreden verkoop leg ik aan de boeker of organisatie extra uit dat ze met mijn band geen rock-nederlandstalig of house in huis halen. En soms weiger ik goed betaalde optredens omdat ik gewoon zeker weet dat mijn act niet geschikt is voor hun feest. Maar Daar begint m.i. al de problemen. Potentieel goede technici die gretig zijn om te leren komen al te vaak op plaatsen terecht die zij echt nog niet aankunnen (lees : zonder begeleiding) Maar voor mij als klant werk je op zo een avond met een slechte technicus. Daar kan ik gewoon geen rose verhaal van maken.

Niet voor niets pleit ik voor stageplaatsen en aanvullende zaken bij de muziekopleidingen. (ook voor de muzikanten trouwens). Niet voor niets raad ik beginnende mensen op dit forum aan snel bij een jongerencentrum in de buurt vrijwilliger te worden. DAAR mag je fouten maken. Als onbetaalde vaak slechte band leer je het in jongerencentra, samen met onervaren onbetaalde technici. Samen moet je er achter komen hoe je publiek in de zaal houd en bij voorkeur een goede avond kan geven. De rest kun je op aanvullende opleidingen leren. Maar wat je tussen je 14-de en je 16-de leert in het buurthuis op de hoek is essentieel!

"bums on seats" is wat telt in de showbizz.

Slechte muzikanten, DJ´s en technici bestaan. En ik kom ze tegen.
Ik ben ook zo begonnen. En ik besef mij terdege dat een maar een kleine slice in deze klatergoudwereld is waar ik dan weer _goed-genoeg_ ben om te werken. En om mij heen zie ik voorlopig genoeg mensen die veel beter zijn dan ik om van te leren. Voor de rest van de klussen ben ik te slecht. Laat de riggers maar riggen, laat de gitaarbouwers maar bouwen, laat de mixers maar de festivals mixen. Als mensen mij niet aardig vinden snap ik dat. Maar ik moet de boel voor serieuze bedragen verkopen aan mijn klanten om de boel te kunnen betalen. Dat gaat niet met mensen die op mijn avonden uit gaan vinden "wat is feedback? Kan dat ook op monitors dan?".

Ik beperk mij tot livedansmuziek qua spelen. en een beperkt stuk conventionele techniek. De reden om op dit forum te zitten is dat ik heel veel techniek moet huren en inplannen voor shows in vele maten. En omdat ik er veel leer over achtergronden. En stiekum hoop ik een beetje "gebruikers tegengas" te geven als ik merk dat discussies zoals deze mij iets te "mantel der liefde" worden.  :Wink: 

Als regelneef sta ik achter de schermen de schade te managen aangericht door slechte technici / muzikanten. Want die heb je gewoon. Ik zoek ook geen goede mensen. Ik zoek mensen die op een slechte dag nog goed-genoeg zijn. Daar heb je meer aan. Het is namelijk niet je beste werk wat telt. Het is je slechtste. Hoe graag ik het ook anders zou willen.

Schiet mij nu maar af.

----------


## bones2001

> Niet iedereen kan 8 tot 14 man band mixen. Dat is nou eenmaal zo.







> Potentieel goede technici die gretig zijn om te leren komen al te vaak op plaatsen terecht die zij echt nog niet aankunnen (lees : zonder begeleiding) Maar voor mij als klant werk je op zo een avond met een slechte technicus. Daar kan ik gewoon geen rose verhaal van maken.







> Maar ik moet de boel voor serieuze bedragen verkopen aan mijn klanten om de boel te kunnen betalen. Dat gaat niet met mensen die op mijn avonden uit gaan vinden "wat is feedback? Kan dat ook op monitors dan?".



Wat ik nou niet begrijp is,
dat jullie als goed betaalde band het risico durfen lopen om met
een slechte technicus opgescheept te worden.
Een band die zo vaak speelt voor een behoorlijke prijs, moet in mijn
ogen gewoon een vaste geluidsman hebben.
Alleen dan kan je de kwaliteit bieden die je je klanten als dusdanig verkoopt.

----------


## showband

1 Wie in de bizz is "goed betaald"? Bands die butget hebben om betere sets te gebruiken? Een extra man is gewoon veel geld. Of het nu een technicus of een muzikant is.

2 Als een zaal een jaardeal met een geluidsbedrijf heeft om de acts uit te versterken krijg ik het butget voor een "extra" techneut er niet door. De verantwoordelijkheid ligt dan ook niet bij mij. De klant krijgt dan de mixer die zij zelf inhuren. Lijkt mij duidelijk qua werkverhouding toch? Je kan niet elk optreden weigeren. En zeker in muziekcafe´s moet je een keer per jaar staan anders ziet niemand jouw band. En heb je geen kijkdagen. Het blijft schipperen.

3 Zoals vaker in deze site is aangehaald laten festival organisaties en kernpodia niet altijd een eigen crew toe. Dan hang je aan wat er is en kun je alleen hopen dat de opmerkingen van de eigen techneut meegenomen worden.

4 Bands van 9 man en meer spelen op donderdag/vrijdag/zaterdag. Opdinsdagavond zijn er geen feesten groot genoeg voor mijn type acts. Dus als B-act bestaande uit conservatoriumstudenten, muziekdocenten, deeltijdmuzikanten en mensen uit de poporganisatiewereld speel je niet genoeg om een technicus 100% vast aan je band te koppelen. Hoe graag ik het ook zou willen. Die man gaat met het gemiddeld aantal optredens in de "grote band sector" aan de geeuwhonger. Behalve als ie er andere dingen bij kan doen. (kernpodia festivalwerk, presentaties, beurzen enz) Op dat soort momenten kun je er achter komen dat zelfs de goede bedrijven, die je als vaste klant hebben, en weten wat voor band je bent. Mensen op je af sturen die blijkbaar een te grote mond hebben of wat dan ook voor reden. Maar gewoon niet presteren. Dat is niet normaal, dat kost die verhuurder een klant, maar het gebeurt wel. Zelfs bij de allergrootste namen in de biz.

Een uitleg "waarom heb je geen vaste techneut" helpt dus niet. Die hebben we als we normaal geboekt worden wel. 2 stuks Aangezien iedereen de laatste jaren steeds grotere feesten steeds korter van te voren gaat boeken. Liefst allemaal op 07-07-2007 of een feest in het weekend van koninginnedag/hemelvaart is het heel goed mogelijk dat je die vaste man eens niet meer meekrijgt. Dit jaar anderhalve week van te voren uit het niets een boeking voor een 250 man bedrijfsfeest op scheveningen. Op een vrijdagavond in het festival seizoen. Ja dan kan de technicus niet meer. Van opties kun je niet leven.

----------


## drummerke

heum :s 

Dit begrijp ik dan weer niet.  Als band is er toch niemand mee geholpen als het niet goedklinkt of als de sound niet is wat de band wenst.  Er zou toch steeds een technicus of producer moeten zijn.  Ik zelf wil om die redenen vaak niet optreden, omdat ik vooraf al weet hoe het zal klinken.  Dus ofwel zorg ik voor extra technicus of wel spelen we niet.  Maar ja, wij worden gelukkig allemaal niet betaald..scheelt tuurlijk wel een hoop dan hé.  

Maar ik vind het toch belangrijk dat een zelfrespecterende band iemand heeft die over hun geluid waakt (als het ware).

Groeten drummerke

----------


## Stoney3K

> Als ik ergens een lasershow moet doen gaan er, mits de gelegenheid er voor is en alles ZEKERWETEN werkt, wel 1 of 2 biertjes in... Dit om dezelfde reden als hier boven genoemd word: mijn creativiteit neemt opeens kwadratisch toe!  En die 2 bier zijn al uit je lichaam verdwenen eerdat je begint met breken... Maar als ik op een werkavond een blaastest moet doen zul je me NOOIT betrappen op een te hoog promillage!
> 
> En als ik geluid moet doen of ingehuurd word door een bedrijf wat een non-alcohol beleid heeft is de boodschap duidelijk: geen druppel alcoholrijk vocht naar binnen. Nouja, soms als alles weer in de vrachtwagen staat en ik niet hoef te rijden... Vooruit, een of twee dan



Alcohol op klussen kunnen we een heel ander topic aan wijden. Needless to say: Ik ken inmiddels de situatie, 2 bier op achter een lichttafel maakt een en ander toch wel wat spannender dan de PARretjes 1-2-3-4 laten lopen  :Wink: ...


Mahgoed, slechte geluidstech. Hier is eventjes een voorbeeldje: G3F (jubileumfeest studieverenigingen) in de Effenaar. Openingsact: DJ Davy, met binnenkomst tikte de meter op FOH netjes op 90dB weg. (I checked). Langzaam kwamen er meer man binnen en ging het volume dus omhoog.

Na een beetje duf uitgevallen cabaretier begon de hoofdact: Band Zonder Banaan. Langzaam liepen de dB's op en daarbij ook de gierende hoeveelheid bas en hoog die bij de set die ze daar hadden staan/hangen totaal niet nodig zouden moeten zijn. Laatste act van de avond voor een dik uur: Mental Theo. Die draaide dus al elke plaat op +6dB in de clip (op zijn eigen mixer) en de FOH deed er nog eens een schepje bovenop, ik voelde de bas in mijn maag dreunen. Ik ben geen human dB-meter maar ik kon toch op zijn minst wel de conclusie trekken dat er 110 tot 115dB op het FOH af kwam. (Dat stond een meter of 15 van de stack af). Zelfs de toen dienst doende lichttechnicus moest er even tussenuit omdat ze zich niet lekker voelde: In zo'n situatie heb je niet alleen aan oordoppen genoeg!

Er zijn genoeg technici die de indruk hebben dat harder vaak beter is. Niets is minder waar, vaak moeten ze wel harder omdat het regelmatig uitgaande publiek steeds dover wordt van hard gaande PA's (die op hun beurt dus ook weer harder moeten). Snerpend hard gezet hoog is ook één van mijn grootste irritaties op veel podia en disco's, bassen kunnen meestal nog wel een beetje maar vooral het mid/hoog wat veel te hoog open gaat is grandioos vervelend.

Blijkbaar zijn er gewoon weinig lui in de industrie die er een 'oor' voor hebben. Zoals al gezegd, plaatsen vullen is op het moment het belangrijkste en het fatsoenlijk afmixen van een band wordt tot een kunst verheven. Zelfs een fatsoenlijk geluidsniveau draaien gaat veel DJ's al de kunst te boven! Wat moet een geluidstechnicus in zo'n geval dan nog?

----------


## Jeroen

Ik ben blij dat dit topic weer een serieuse wending gekregen heeft  :Big Grin:

----------


## AJB

Tsjah Mental Theo in de Effenaar... Misschien dat de vergelijking "olifant in een porseleinkast" hier op zijn plek is ?

Theo is al jaren stokdoof, en heeft het slopen van geluidsinstallaties tot een ware kunst verheven. Probleem 1 is dat van de organisator (waarom boek je zo'n kerel uberhaubt!), Probleem 2 is dat van je spullen (115dB MAG het niet eens kunnen), en Probleem 3 is je babysitter (in Time-Out doet Theo ook nog wel eens een poging, maar zolang ons team aanwezig is, gaan we niet harder dan de toegestane limiet).

Slechte technici bestaan, slechte docenten ook. Het is van 2 kanten een balans: kennis DURVEN over te dragen (er zijn veel collega's bang om vervangen te worden als ze veel kennis overdragen), en leerlingen meten WILLEN inzien hoe het wereldje werkt, en vooral hun plek kennen in het geheel.

Goede technici kenmerken zich door begrip, plezier, en stabiliteit. Op dit forum zijn aantal mensen aanwezig (o.a. in dit topic) van wie ik bij mijn volle en nuchtere verstand durf te zeggen dat het steengoede geluidsmensen zijn. Tevens zijn er wat mindere helden maar ik ga er vanuit dat die de komende 10 jaar net zo goed worden  :Smile: 

Zelfkennis is de grote clou denk ik, want alleen op de juiste plek kun je je kwaliteiten ten toon spreiden: zoek dus de juiste plek. Zoals showband al aangeeft: soms is dat een kroeg, soms een klein bandje/poppodium, en aan het eind is dat vaak een grote act of een mooi festival. Alles op zijn tijd: don't rush things...

Veel liefs van een lichtman die het genoegen smaakt om met veel super-geluidsmensen samen te mogen werken  :Wink: 

grtz Arvid

----------


## RayM

> Niet voor niets pleit ik voor stageplaatsen. Niet voor niets raad ik beginnende mensen op dit forum aan snel bij een jongerencentrum in de buurt vrijwilliger te worden. DAAR mag je fouten maken. Maar wat je tussen je 14-de en je 16-de leert in het buurthuis op de hoek is essentieel!.



Dit vind ik een heel goed punt. Wij bieden die mogelijkheid al jaren en zo zijn er al diverse aspirant technici via ons doorgestroomd naar de PA bedrijven.
Maar het gaat hier slechts om weinig mensen.
Regelmatig word ik benaderd door beginners met de vraag of men ervaring op kan doen bij ons. Voor licht en/of geluid. Als je dan zegt dat het mogelijk is op vrijwillge basis dan haken ze meestal meteen af. _"Ik ga niet voor niks werken"_. Dat ze hiermee een dijk aan ervaring mee op doen interreseert ze niet. De enkeling die het wel doet haakt meestal na een paar maanden af. _"Er gaat toch wel veel tijd inzitten. Vriendin begint te mopperen etc."_
Wat ik mis tegenwoordig bij de jonkies is de bezieling die ik nog steeds heb. Het is een soort virus, je bent er veel mee bezig. Ook thuis, via internet. Op de hoogte blijven van de technieken, apparatuur e.d.
En natuurlijk ook forums lezen :Smile:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Dit vind ik een heel goed punt. Wij bieden die mogelijkheid al jaren en zo zijn er al diverse aspirant technici via ons doorgestroomd naar de PA bedrijven.
> Maar het gaat hier slechts om weinig mensen.
> Regelmatig word ik benaderd door beginners met de vraag of men ervaring op kan doen bij ons. Voor licht en/of geluid. Als je dan zegt dat het mogelijk is op vrijwillge basis dan haken ze meestal meteen af. _"Ik ga niet voor niks werken"_. Dat ze hiermee een dijk aan ervaring mee op doen interreseert ze niet. De enkeling die het wel doet haakt meestal na een paar maanden af. _"Er gaat toch wel veel tijd inzitten. Vriendin begint te mopperen etc."_
> Wat ik mis tegenwoordig bij de jonkies is de bezieling die ik nog steeds heb. Het is een soort virus, je bent er veel mee bezig. Ook thuis, via internet. Op de hoogte blijven van de technieken, apparatuur e.d.
> En natuurlijk ook forums lezen



Alle waar is naar z'n geld. 
Of zoals mn fiscalist onlangs aangaf: t stikt van de bedrijven die stagaires en schoolverlaters in dienst hebben. Zodra deze mensen iets kunnen, of willen gaan verdienen, krijgen ze de zak, en gaat de volgende lading er weer naar binnen. 
Das dus een van de redenen dat er in deze branch een boel gebeunhaas rondloopt, en marktverziekt wordt. De serieuze bedrijven hebben nog ouderwets de stagebegeleider, of interne opleiding staan, maar dat zijn dan ook niet de prijsvechters.

----------


## RayM

> Alle waar is naar z'n geld. 
>  De serieuze bedrijven hebben nog ouderwets de stagebegeleider, of interne opleiding staan, maar dat zijn dan ook niet de prijsvechters.



Klopt als een bus.
Wij zijn echter geen bedrijf maar een jongerencentrum met een poppodium en een eigen PA- en lichtinstallatie. En we werken met vrijwilligers.
Ze krijgen een interne opleiding op een presenteerblaadje aangeboden.
Het enigste wat we vragen is of ze 2x per maand een avond beschikbaar willen zijn. Daarnaast zijn er nog 2 avonden per maand waar men in cursusvorm het één en ander bij kan leren.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Dit vind ik een heel goed punt. Wij bieden die mogelijkheid al jaren en zo zijn er al diverse aspirant technici via ons doorgestroomd naar de PA bedrijven.
> Maar het gaat hier slechts om weinig mensen.
> Regelmatig word ik benaderd door beginners met de vraag of men ervaring op kan doen bij ons. Voor licht en/of geluid. Als je dan zegt dat het mogelijk is op vrijwillge basis dan haken ze meestal meteen af. _"Ik ga niet voor niks werken"_. Dat ze hiermee een dijk aan ervaring mee op doen interreseert ze niet. De enkeling die het wel doet haakt meestal na een paar maanden af. _"Er gaat toch wel veel tijd inzitten. Vriendin begint te mopperen etc."_
> Wat ik mis tegenwoordig bij de jonkies is de bezieling die ik nog steeds heb. Het is een soort virus, je bent er veel mee bezig. Ook thuis, via internet. Op de hoogte blijven van de technieken, apparatuur e.d.
> En natuurlijk ook forums lezen



En ik heb zelf weer het idee dat ze 'oudere' lui zoals ik (ik ben twintiger) die ook met weinig ervaring in willen stromen juist weer niet aannemen. Tijd en motivatie ontbreekt het bij mij niet aan, maar ik krijg keer op keer de reactie als ik ergens wil helpen "daar hebben we al onze mannetjes voor". Op vrijwillige basis werken heb ik bijvoorbeeld weer weinig moeite mee.

----------


## RayM

> En ik heb zelf weer het idee dat ze 'oudere' lui zoals ik (ik ben twintiger) die ook met weinig ervaring in willen stromen juist weer niet aannemen. Tijd en motivatie ontbreekt het bij mij niet aan, maar ik krijg keer op keer de reactie als ik ergens wil helpen "daar hebben we al onze mannetjes voor". Op vrijwillige basis werken heb ik bijvoorbeeld weer weinig moeite mee.



Voor mij ben je ook nog een jonkie, ik ben een veertiger  :Big Grin: 
Maar leeftijd is eigenlijk niet zo belangrijk, het gaat erom wat je wil.
Liever een gemotiveerde twintiger dan een niet zo gemotiveerde tiener die ook nog andere dingen wil ontdekken. En ook dat is begrijpelijk.

----------


## Poelmans

> En ik heb zelf weer het idee dat ze 'oudere' lui zoals ik (ik ben twintiger) die ook met weinig ervaring in willen stromen juist weer niet aannemen. Tijd en motivatie ontbreekt het bij mij niet aan, maar ik krijg keer op keer de reactie als ik ergens wil helpen "daar hebben we al onze mannetjes voor". Op vrijwillige basis werken heb ik bijvoorbeeld weer weinig moeite mee.



Oh, dan moet je maar bij de juiste bedrijven soliciteren. Hetgene waar ik voor werk is al ff opzoek naar een 2de geluidstech. En een fulltimer. En toch vinden we die niet. kandidaten bij de stagehands genoeg, maar die doen dan weer niet eens de moeite om thuis een handleiding open te slaan. Of die weten niet eens wat een drumfill is (terwijl ze zelf drummer zijn). Onder tussen ben ik hoofdtechnieker (enige geluidstech zelfs), terwijl ik dit als HOBBY doe na mijn uren...... Héél gek e?

Terug naar showband die daar toch wel enkele goeie punten aan heeft gehaald, en vooral de reactie van drummerke:




> Dit begrijp ik dan weer niet. Als band is er toch niemand mee geholpen als het niet goedklinkt of als de sound niet is wat de band wenst. Ik zelf wil om die redenen vaak niet optreden, omdat ik vooraf al weet hoe het zal klinken. Dus ofwel zorg ik voor extra technicus of wel spelen we niet.



Tja, drummerke. Deze situatie ken ik als DJ ook: Ik ben al vanalles tegengekomen. Mengtafels waar nog anderhalf kanaal van werkt, geluidssets waarvan de helft vand e drivers stuk is, 3 podiumelementen op mekaar gestapeld waar je maar op moet gaan staan, ik kan nog wel effe doorgaan. Toch heb ik overal gewoon mijn ding gedaan. Waarom? Als jij als artiest afhaakt staat de organisatie daar. En dat gaat rond. En niks van 'jama de installatie was niet in orde'. Van zulk verhaal zijn steeds 2 versies, dus elk optreden dat je in extremum cancelt geeft je een slechte naam. 

Nogmaals het voorbeeld van de technieker dat onze GB8 en VRX set rommel vond. Had de band die avond geweigerd, dan was dat om die reden geweest. Ik kan je verzekeren dat die band daar een serieuze kater had aan over gehouden. En zelfs nu heeft de band een slechte naam omdat ze zijn beginnen zeuren over onze installatie. Zij konden natuurlijk niet weten dat we tegelijk evenementenbureau waren. Met een beetje gezond verstand hadden ze een VRX set gewoon acceptabel gevonden en hun mond toegehouden, en hadden we mekaar gewoon symphatiek gevonden.

Nu is er idd een verschil tussen DJ en live-band. Idd: de menselijke factor, de technieker. Daarom kan je veel verhelpen door een eigen technieker mee te brengen. maar die man moet ook betaald worden. En sommige evenementenbureaus snappen gewoon het nut niet van die technieker. Vant weekend nog zoiets voorgehad: Was een apparte monitormix voorzien voor Sandrine, maar de band ervoor moesten we dan ook 2 techniekers voor hebben. Evenementenbureau krijgt mijn baas zijn telefoonnr door als 'verantwoordelijke licht en geluid'. Band belt naar evenementenbureau van 'moeten wij een geluidstech meebrengen?', waarop evenementenbureau zegt 'nee, das is persoon x (mijn baas)'. Ik bel naar band: hebben jullie zelf een FOH technieker, aangezien ik al achter monitors sta. Band zegt: jaja. Daar aangekomen: geen FOH technieker  :Wink: . Heel dat misverstand is terug te brengen op het evenementenbureau dat gewoon niet gesnapt heeft wat een geluidstechnieker is.

Oh, en verder ben ik het ook eens met showband: Je kan talentvol zijn, maar teveel hooi op je vork nemen kan fataal zijn. Ik heb 1 maal een big band (proberen) te mixen. En het zal nog even duren eer dat ik deze uitdaging opnieuw aanga. Jammer natuurlijk voor de band wiens optreden ik om zeep heb geholpen, maar het was een harde les: Doe eerst standaard 5koppige rock bandjes waarvan je een basismix kan neerzetten, en zorg dat je deze na wat oefenen min of meer subliem kan afmixen. Ga dan grotere uitdagingen aan.
Bovenstaand toont ook wel weer het 'gat' aan tussen geoefende techniekers en newcomers: Ik ben gewoon in het diepe gegooid en beginnen mixen. En ik weet me op die ene keer na wel boven water te houden. Maar waar is de zwemleraar? Ik wil schoolslag kunnen, maar op je eentje is het wel wat moeilijk  :Wink:

----------


## salsa

Wat bij mij altijd enige irritaties opwekt is als de Band te laat is om nog een sound check te doen.
Dit is bijna altijd vaste prik hier op Aruba en da's niet tof!
Laatst een 15 mans formatie Salsa-Jazz gehad, ja veel percussie,blazers en iedereen wil een monitor!!
Het eerste nummer was gewoon een fluit concert van de monitoren.....Echt ik stond te vloeken!
Dat maakt het verschil denk ik, als je als technicus geen check kan doen ben je dan ook een 'slechte technici'?

Dave

----------


## showband

Er staan net zo veel technici zonder muzikanten hun set vooraf "uit te fluiten" als er muzikanten zijn die op kleine festivals zonder soundcheck moeten optreden.

Dat heeft niets met slecht of goed te maken. Dat zijn gewoon factoren. Muzikanten die niet soundchecken moeten zich gedeist houden qua klachten over hun geluid. En technici die op een gelegenhied met meerdere bands spelen moeten rekening houden met de druk op muzikanten die normaal wel met soundcheck spelen.

*scenario mode aan*
Ik zou als het daar zo vaak voorkomt dat je gezeik hebt in mijn voorwaarden en voorgesprek al aangeven hoe jij werkt. "Als de heren muzikanten niet wensen te soundchecken ziiten er grenzen aan wat je voor ze kan doen". Daarna natuurlijk in de praktijk weten dat ze toch niet komen. Ter plaatse de monitors standaard inregelen op maximale gain voor feedback. Hierna de schuif een kwartslag terugdraaien en pas met "vijf minuten" delen gas geven. Telkens pas na duidelijke communicatie en een paar nummers spelen. Anders laat iedereen per direct zijn monitor op tien zetten.
En voor verdere klachten begrijpend glimlachen en een bakkie koffie doen.

_Mijn ervaring met hindustaanse muzikanten is soortgelijk als die van jou met arubanen. Ook als er een 6-mans band gehuurd is. Komen ze alsnog met 9 tot 14 man aan als het een goed feest is. Zeker als muzikanten vrij kunnen eten en drinken. ;-) Op dat moment hoef je in mijn ogen echt niet gratis en onbeperkt materiaal te verstrekken. Drie of vier extra SM58's is eigenlijk standaard in die scene. Maar extra monitors of grotere zaken begrijpen zij ook wel dat die er niet zijn. Je kan ze wel in je bus zetten en vooraf prijzen voor extra's afspreken. Ik ken PA's die dat veel doen in het "ethnische circuit". Die verdienen daar soms prima mee. En krijgen op zeker heel veel klussen. Je moet er alleen wel zin in hebben en de mindset kunnen doen voor een totaal andere wereld. (het is doodnormaal als er ineens een wildvreemde muzikant uit het niets op het toneel verschijnt. Een willekeurige microfoon bij het drumstel wegpakt, en dan doorleuk extra leadzang gaat doen. Dan is het gewoon de schuif omzetten en vrolijk genieten. NIET als een paniekbaas steeds proberen voor alle extra mensen maar spullen neer te zetten. Zodra je dat doet ben je verloren en staat binnen de korste keren heel het publiek op het toneel. hahaha_

----------


## Poelmans

> Het eerste nummer was gewoon een fluit concert van de monitoren.....Echt ik stond te vloeken!



Op voorhand je monitors goed uitfluiten. Het is trouwens niet prettig voor muzikanten als je nog tijdens de soundcheck constant moet zeggen: 'oortjes toe, ik ga die frequentie er even uit halen'. Voor 1tje die je uberhaupt gemist hebt ok, maar het gros van de feedback moet er uit zijn.

En iemand die op zijn wedge 'van alles een beetje', of nog beter 'de FOH mix' wil, die kijk ik vriendelijk aan en lach ik in mijn binnenste uit. Daar heb je weinig aan, en het zorgt nog voor meer risico op feedback. 15 man zou qua monitors dus geen probleem mogen zijn, aangezien ze allen toch vooral hun eigen moeten horen. En mits goede rider valt dat wel op te lossen.

Nuja, qua latino bands heb ik me daar ook al aan laten vangen. Vragen ze ineens 7 microfoons extra, tot mijn stageblock vol staat. Hun rider was 5 lijnen tekst... dan ontplof je wel. Op de koop toe begint de leadzanger te zagen dat ie meer hoog wil. Ik vraag nog of ie zijn monitor luid wil. Neenee, niet nodig. Ok, wat hoog bij. Natuurlijk wou ie de monitor toch weer loeihard, wat een mooie fluittoon gaf.

Dus uiteindelijk begrijp ik die ergernissen wel. Das trouwens niet alleen in het etnische circuit. Heb ook al bands over de vloer gehad die hun gitaarversterker op max zetten, en die dan nog eens zo luid mogelijk op de monitor willen. En de leadzanger die ernaast staat wil natuurlijk ook nog iets horen, dus gaan we onvermijdelijk de zone van feedback in. Of een DJ begeleid door band is ook lachen. DJ zet natuurlijk zijn wedge vol open,tot ver voorbij de clip. En natuurlijk moet de rest volgen. Dat was met een monitormix, die ik uit miserie met van die mouche brico-oorstoppen heb gedaan (ik schat rond de 115db of meer). En warempel, er floot niks!

Maar in al die situaties maak je er gewoon het beste van. Ook technisch kan er wat mis gaan. Je quad gate is dood, en de kick feedbackt dan nog eens lekker op de sub? Ja, je kan wat bij EQ-en, maar de kick voelen? Dat mag je vergeten.

----------


## Gast1401081

we kunnen in dit opzicht wel stellen dat er meer slechte muzikanten zijn dan slechte technici.  
maar dat was net ff niet de vraag, geloof ik...

----------


## Poelmans

> we kunnen in dit opzicht wel stellen dat er meer slechte muzikanten zijn dan slechte technici.  
> maar dat was net ff niet de vraag, geloof ik...



Neen idd, maar gewoon effe illustreren dat een bepaalde situatie het je als technieker moeilijk kan maken.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Neen idd, maar gewoon effe illustreren dat een bepaalde situatie het je als technieker moeilijk kan maken.



sja,. dan weet ik er nog wel 50, waaronder de technische staat van de vrachtauto's waarmee we rijden, en de vraag of deze maand je loon eindelijk s op tijd overgemaakt wordt...

----------


## gertgeluid

Wat is de definitie van een goede technicus? En wie bepaalt dat?

Henk is een norse oude man. Stinkt uit zijn mond en helpt nooit met het laden en lossen van de bandbus. Henk heeft vroeger grote artiesten gedaan in grote zalen, maar wilde meer tijd met zijn vrouw op de camping doorbrengen, dus doet nu voor de lol af en toe deze feestband.

Klaas is een opgeschoten jongeman. Gaat eten met de band, drinkt achteraf een pilsje met de drummer en de gitarist. Geeft zoveel monitorgeluid als de muzikanten willen. Brengt de achtergrondzangeres altijd naar huis. Vind het niet erg om met de mixer linksachter op het balkon te zitten. Zijn zaalmix is meestal wel een beetje aan de harde kant, beetje schel, zanger niet altijd te verstaan. Van Henk weet de band het nog niet. Niemand heeft het ooit over het geluid van Henk.

De band is altijd blij als Klaas mee is. Zeker de blazers, want Henk wil niet dat de blazers hard op de monitoren komen. Ook moet de gitarist zijn JCM900 schuin zetten en dat staat zo lelijk. Klaas doet daar nooit moeilijk over.

Klaas is goedkoper dan Henk, en het scheelt ook een treinkaartje voor de achtergrondzangeres want die rijdt altijd mee met Klaas. Klaas krijgt wel veel mensen bij de mengtafel die vragen of het echt zo hard moet, en of hij kan proberen de zanger er beter bovenuit te krijgen, maar dat lukt Klaas niet want de zanger zingt niet zo goed, vind Klaas. Henk krijgt nooit mensen aan de mixer. Ook niet als hij zich heeft geschoren en z'n tanden heeft gepoetst.

Het management krijgt zo nu en dan wel eens telefoontjes dat het geluid niet zo goed was, maar dat ze het hadden gevraagd aan die opgeschoten jongen achter het mengpaneel en die zei dat het aan het lage plafond lag, dus hij kon er ook niks aan doen. Het management verzekert dat Klaas gelijk heeft, want klaas is de beste. Dat zegt de band ook altijd. De band is altijd blij als Klaas mee gaat. Klaas heeft ook de meeste ervaring want Klaas heeft altijd verhalen over wat hij vorig weekend weer heeft meegemaakt. Henk vertelt nooit wat.

Wie is de beste technicus?

----------


## Gast1401081

> Wat is de definitie van een goede technicus? En wie bepaalt dat?
> 
> Henk is een norse oude man. Stinkt uit zijn mond en helpt nooit met het laden en lossen van de bandbus. Henk heeft vroeger grote artiesten gedaan in grote zalen, maar wilde meer tijd met zijn vrouw op de camping doorbrengen, dus doet nu voor de lol af en toe deze feestband.
> 
> Klaas is een opgeschoten jongeman. Gaat eten met de band, drinkt achteraf een pilsje met de drummer en de gitarist. Geeft zoveel monitorgeluid als de muzikanten willen. Brengt de achtergrondzangeres altijd naar huis. Vind het niet erg om met de mixer linksachter op het balkon te zitten. Zijn zaalmix is meestal wel een beetje aan de harde kant, beetje schel, zanger niet altijd te verstaan. Van Henk weet de band het nog niet. Niemand heeft het ooit over het geluid van Henk.
> 
> De band is altijd blij als Klaas mee is. Zeker de blazers, want Henk wil niet dat de blazers hard op de monitoren komen. Ook moet de gitarist zijn JCM900 schuin zetten en dat staat zo lelijk. Klaas doet daar nooit moeilijk over.
> 
> Klaas is goedkoper dan Henk, en het scheelt ook een treinkaartje voor de achtergrondzangeres want die rijdt altijd mee met Klaas. Klaas krijgt wel veel mensen bij de mengtafel die vragen of het echt zo hard moet, en of hij kan proberen de zanger er beter bovenuit te krijgen, maar dat lukt Klaas niet want de zanger zingt niet zo goed, vind Klaas. Henk krijgt nooit mensen aan de mixer. Ook niet als hij zich heeft geschoren en z'n tanden heeft gepoetst.
> ...



ikke!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik snap niet dat hier zoveel tijd aan besteed kan worden...Goed of slecht blijft een kwestie van smaak, tenzij het echt slecht is. Dat wil zeggen iedere show minimaal 20 rondzingers in het eerste nummer, maar dan wordt je vaak niet oud in deze handel...Als je hier over aan een tafel begint met allemaal geluidstechnici, boek maar vast een hotel voor een maand of 4...Of koop met z'n alle een huis...

----------


## Poelmans

> Ik snap niet dat hier zoveel tijd aan besteed kan worden...Goed of slecht blijft een kwestie van smaak, tenzij het echt slecht is. Dat wil zeggen iedere show minimaal 20 rondzingers in het eerste nummer, maar dan wordt je vaak niet oud in deze handel...Als je hier over aan een tafel begint met allemaal geluidstechnici, boek maar vast een hotel voor een maand of 4...Of koop met z'n alle een huis...



Zegt misschien iets over hoe graag we bashen op collega's die het in onze ogen slecht doen...

----------


## crash

> ikke!!!!!!



Stink je ook uit je mond dan. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DJ_Compact

> Zegt misschien iets over hoe graag we bashen op collega's die het in onze ogen slecht doen...



Tja, doe je iets goed hoor je niemand zeggen dat het goed was, maar doe je het fout hoor je het nog tijden...

----------


## shure-fan

> Tja, doe je iets goed hoor je niemand zeggen dat het goed was, maar doe je het fout hoor je het nog tijden...




helemaal mee eens

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Het blijven muzikanten, die vinden alleen zichzelf goed...Ook al maakt een muzikant een fout, zal die persoon het niet snel toegeven...Maar dat is iets waar je maar aan moet wennen...

----------


## Beldog

Ok, over smaken valt niet te twisten....maar goed is goed. Zelf doe ik geluid voor een drietal bandjes, telkens probeer ik er het beste van te maken. Dit lukt, volgens mezelf dan, niet altijd perfect. De omstandigheden zijn nl. ook niet altijd perfect : een galmbak van een zaaltje, een PA-installatie die helemaal niet voldoende vermogen heeft, je staat met de mixer ergens achter een hoekje, enz. 
Anderzijds hebben we ook zelf een PA (tje) waar we mee voor derden werken, zodoende kom ik regelmatig met gasttechniekers in aanraking...Ik heb al meermaals verwonderd gestaan dat iemand zo'n goede sound uit "mijn" systeem kon krijgen, dat zijn de momenten waarop je dus weer iets hebt bijgeleerd. Deze techniekers doen ook nooit denegrerend over het materiaal, ze doen gewoon hun ding met de gl2200, de Actors en ons fx rack. Het omgekeerde kom je ook tegen : een of andere prutser die op het einde van de rit dan maar wat gaat kakken over het materiaal terwijl de andere bands wel goed klonken. 
Ik vind het ook leuker mixen op Meyer-,Martin-,EAW enz. -setje met een flinke Midas, Soundcraft, Yamaha, enz mixer maar dit is nu eenmaal meestal niet voor handen in mijn geval. Dus moeten we roeien met de ons aangereikte riemen.Mijn punt is dat een goed technieker (waar ik mezelf niet bijtel) zonder veel te zeiken gewoonweg veel veel beter kan roeien. Geloof mij vrij : prutsers blijven prutsers, dat kan je nergens mee camoufleren.
Dit moest me even van het hart.

----------


## stefan90kauw

Inmiddels ben ik vaste geluidsman bij de Diatonica's
En weet nu hoe het voelt om een complete showband af te mixen.

En ik vind het nog verdomde moeilijk.
Optijd zijn met het opendraaien van Solo's enzo.

Nou kan ik de muziek inmiddels wel, maar de rest van de band moet ook gewoon afgemixed worden.

Afgelopen zaterdag heb ik voor het eerst echt een show helemaal in me eentje gedraaid. De andere werd ik nog ondersteund door een andere geluidstechnicus die echt al Jaaaaaaren in het vak zit.
Het was dus best spannend, om eerlijk te zijn.  :Embarrassment: 

Maar, ik heb genoten achter de tafel, ik heb geen klachten gehoord vanuit het publiek. Maar wel klachten van de artiesten. Monitoren deden het niet meer. Of ik het even wou verhelpen.

Tuurlijk, stoppen jullie met spelen? 
Ik kan niet zomaar weglopen achter me tafel als er iets niet goed gaat.
Er ging best veel bier in de rondte.

Maar, bovenal een geslaagde avond.


Maar, zal ik maar ontopic blijven?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wat ik zelf versta onder slechte technici, zijn technici die alleen maar harder, harder, meer, meer, meer willen.
En ik maak ze te vaak mee.

----------


## salsa

> Wat ik zelf versta onder slechte technici, zijn technici die alleen maar harder, harder, meer, meer, meer willen.
> En ik maak ze te vaak mee.



Helemaal mee eens!
Te vaak!!!

Dave

----------


## ruurd

Hmmm,

waar ik me over verbaas is dat een goede technicus een goed technicus is als deze goed kan mixen. Daar houd het dus echt niet mee op he. Ook hoor ik veel mensen die staan te vloeken en te schelden achter de FOH als de monitors een fluitconcert zijn.
Dat kun je verdorie toch niet maken???

Volgens mij is een goede technicus een goede technicus wanneer deze een dusdanige mix maakt dat de muziek aanslaat het publiek. De band wil iets uitdragen. De technicus moet dat faciliteren door een goede mix. Ook ben je volgens mij pas goed als je goed kunt communiceren met je band en ook met de organisatie. En ten alle tijde moet je rustig blijven. Als je ineens 10 mic's nodig hebt, terwijl je er 5 meegenomen hebt omdat dit op de rider stond is dat niet jouw fout. Maar helpt het dan als je een beetje gaat staan schelden en boos doen? Nee, dan leg je heeeel rustig uit dat je daar niet op gerekend heb maar dat je er alles aan gaat doen om het voor elkaar te krijgen. Creatieve oplossingen bedenken. Met z'n alles er alles aan doen om een mooie show te maken.

Je kunt wel gaan foeteren op de gitarist dat zijn verterker veeeeel te hard staat, maar wat denk je dat deze gaat doen als jij hem uit gaat lopen schelden? Misschien kun je beter met een glimlach op je mond rustig naar het podium lopen en gaan communiceren met de gitarist. vraag deze eerst maar eens waarom zijn verterker zo hard staat. Misschien dat je dan een oplossing kunt bedenken die voor beide partijen goed werkt.

De moraal van het verhaal.
Technicus is eigenlijk een verkeerd woord. (tenminste, als je mixer bent). Dan hoor je volgens mij bezig te zijn met dingen die ervoor zorgen dat je met je allen en goede show neer kunt zetten. Dat betekend ook dat iedereen lekker in zijn vel moet zitten en lekker moet kunnen spelen.
Wat maken in vredesnaam al die knoppen nu uit? Ga je liever verdiepen in d e muziek. 
Kijk, je moet natuurlijk wel een bepaald niveau hebben om goed te kunnen werken maar dat zijn in mijn ogen secundaire dingen.

Wie is de goede technicus? Henk kan goed mixen, Klaas goed communiceren en is opbouwend. 
Wanneer Klaas iets meer openstaat voor de feedback van anderen krijgt Klaas van mij 10 punten!

----------


## berolios

Hoewel ik deze hele thread een behoorlijk hoog gefrustreerd-gezeur-gehalte vind hebben (jongens, leef je lekker uit, ik heb er verder geen last van ;-) ), heeft Ruurd een punt waar ik het zeker goed mee eens kan zijn... 

Hoewel de vaardigheid natuurlijk wel altijd de basis blijft !! Je kunt een fantastische vent zijn, maar als je geen geluid kan maken, zul je wel misschien meegaan op klus, maar niet snel achter een tafel gezet worden (gelukkig hoeft dat ook niet voor iedereen). In dat opzicht krijgt Klaas dus zeker niet de 10 punten van mij... (note: zowel Klaas als Henk hebben misschien zo hun waarde, maar ze passen echt niet in de typering van een prof techneut! Soit, Henk misschien dan, maar dan moet hij toch wel een verrekt goede staat van dienst hebben, moet hij zo mogen werken ;-) )

Maar inderdaad, ook in mijn ogen zijn de sociale aspecten een zeer belangrijke factor (evenals 'het werk zien' en daar vervolgens iets mee doen)...  ik ken ondertussen best veel collega's en er zijn er misschien maar een of twee daarvan die GEEN toffe gasten zijn om mee samen te werken. Vooral als je free-lancer bent is het cruciaal goede sociale vaardigheden te hebben, anders word je gewoonweg niet geboekt (en terecht).

Ik zie het zelf een beetje als thresholds voor technische, muzikale en sociale vaardigheden... boven een bepaald niveau ben je gerechtigd mee te doen, maar wel alle aspecten moeten boven dat basisniveau zitten !

Fijne feestdagen
Cheers!

----------


## lifespan

Hallo, heb deze topic stukje teruggelezen en heb daar het volgende over; na ca. 30 jaren werken met P.A.'s is mij duidelijk dat een goede technicus (hoewel ik het als ouwe lul liever over geluidsman of geluidstechinicus heb) inhoudt dat je begint met overleggen met de band waar je voor draait; hoe willen zij dat het klinkt! Uiteindelijk zijn zíj namelijk de mensen waar je het geluid voor doet. Goede communicatie is het allerbelangrijkst. En ben het er natuurlijk helemaal mee eens dat het wel vaak moeilijk is omdat bij nagenoeg alle bands de versterkers veel te hard gaan ("want in de oefenruimte staan ze vaak nog harder dan op dit podium...".....yeah, sure!). Heb meerdere malen meegemaakt dat de "artiesten" over de rooie gaan als de geluidsman steeds maar staat te zeuren (althans, in hún ogen dan) dat ze zachter moeten op het podium. Beste oplossing blijft volgens mij rustig te overleggen, waarbij opmerkingen als "ik begrijp dat het belangrijk is dat jij jezelf op het podium kan horen, maar als je steeds harder gaat kan ik niet meer mixen en trek ik de rest er niet meer uit, en dan is het totaal geluid ook waardeloos. Ik kan natuurlijk wel zorgen dat jezelf beter over de monitor kan horen" of iets in die trend. Ik weet uit ervaring dat het vaak aan dovemans oren is (goh, hoe komen die gasten daar toch aan....) maar het wil nog wel eens helpen. Allerbeste blijft ntuurlijk een inn-ear systeem, dan blijven ze meestal wel met hun fikken van die knoppen af, maar ja, pegulanten en zo, hé? En het allermooiste is dat ik sinds een jaar of drie zélf een band heb waar ik gitaar in speel, en wat is er dan mooier dan dat je na een gig van de mannen van het PA te horen krijgt dat het zo lekker is dat we op het podium niet te hard staan....jawel, het is dus inderdaad mogelijk! Maar nogmaals, mijns insziens draait het voornamelijk om communicatie. Waarbij ik wel de kanttekening maak dat je inderdaad ook waardeloze "technici" hebt en dan bedoel ik diegenen die "slechte oren" hebben of menen dat zíj bep[alen hoe die band moet klinken!

Pep

----------


## Hansound

24-12-2007 19:30 :
Op het plein in Den Haag hangt een mooie geluidsset Synco staat er op, 

Er staat een band te spelen, met één vocaaltje gaat het redelijk, zodra de tweede stem erbij komt is de verstaanbaarheid en hele zang zeer slecht, gewoon weg , foetsie...
Salsa haalde het al een keer aan, de kick en de bass, dat moet op het randje, ook bij een "Synco" set moeten die elkaar niet in de weg zitten, maar helaas, exact op dezelfde freq zaten ze elkaar lekker in de weg.
Zonde !!! echt zonde!!!!  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## gertgeluid

> maar helaas, exact op dezelfde freq zaten ze elkaar lekker in de weg.
> Zonde !!! echt zonde!!!!



Potjandorie! Weer zo'n drummer die z'n vellen veel te strak stemt...

Was het zo'n leuk festival met amateur-bands? En dan vooral van die bands die per-se hun eigen kit willen opbouwen (zucht)... Dan heb je nu eenmaal rotte dingen er tussen zitten.

Maar het kan ook een tech zijn die niet goed heeft geslapen...

----------


## lion sound systems

sommige technici denken niet aan kwaliteit maar denken hoe harder ze kunnen draaien hoe beter maar ze vergeten dat dat te kosten gaat van het publiek en klant 



> Als ik ergens een klus heb, en er zijn op die lokatie meer bands/PA's aanwezig, dan ga ik altijd even luisteren.
> Ook op koninginnedag en andere drukke dagen ga ik altijd even kijken en luisteren bij collega geluidsbedrijven.
> 
> Wat ik me afvraag, waarom hoor ik zo vaak een kl...tegeluid, een geluid met enorm veel laag en een t...ringhoeveelheid hoog ?
> Waarom mixen gasttechneuten altijd met 115 db aan de tafel, ook op een bedrijfsfeestje voor 300 man
> Waarom hoor ik zo vaak een prutmix, ondanks dat er steeds meer goede sets staan
> 
> En wat zijn jullie ervaringen....

----------


## Mach Facilities

> Dit onderwerp gaat niet om mensen af te zeiken of jezelf te verheffen, daar ben ik het ook mee eens. Maar na alle zalvende woorden dan even de knuppel in het hoenderhok.
> 
> *Er zijn net zo goed slechte techneuten als slechte muzikanten en slechte DJ´s.* 
> 
> Ik heb een keer aan de hand gehad dat een topbedrijf een grote klus van mij met een slechte "hoofd techniek" heeft afgehandeld. De set die hij uitkoos was niet afgestemt op de zaal en het publiek. De mix werdt door zowel de organisatie als het publiek unaniem als verschrikkelijk onder de maat beoordeeld. De bouwtijd werd niet gehaald. Enz De klus was van mij functioneel uitbesteed.
> Opdracht: Ik wil voor deze band, in deze zaal, voor zoveel mensen goed geluid huren. Hier zijn de tijden, doe je ding. _Niet een keer over geld gepraat!_
> 
> Dat bedrijf ligt er in zijn geheel bij mij uit omdat ik een hel van een maand heb gehad om alles weer op zijn pootjes terecht te laten komen voor mijn band. En het heeft mij gewoon geld gekost.
> 
> ...



 

HELEMAAL MEE EENS, ik kon het zelf niet beter zeggen.

Heb bijvoorbeeld verschillende keren meegemaakt dat er een gast techneut mij kwam vertellen dat ik iets in zijn ogen beter zou kunnen doen, terwijl hij dan zelf weggestuurd werd tijdens zijn eigen optreden met eigen band, omdat het voorprogramma beter klonk dan zijn eigen act.....
need i say more?
Het enige dat een techneut in mijn ogen eens moet leren, en dan heb ik het over ongeveer 90% van de techneuten in alle circuits ter wereld, is LUISTEREN, zowel naar recenties als naar zijn eigen geluid, in verhouding tot een goede opname....
Als mensen dan nog niet weten waar de schoen wringt, is men voor mij GEEN technicus.
Schiet mij dus dan nu ook maar af.......

----------


## Apenkoning

Daarom hebben we tegenwoordig system tech's en foh engineers. Kunnen we elkaar de schuld geven  :Wink:

----------


## Mach Facilities

> Daarom hebben we tegenwoordig system tech's en foh engineers. Kunnen we elkaar de schuld geven



Nu wil het toeval dat ik niet alleen werk als systech, maar ook als FOH engineer, en monitorengineer, en , ik mag wel zeggen, alledrie met goed tot zeer goed gevolg, bottomline is, dat iedereen die zich technicus noemt, nou eindelijk eens zou moetten leren luisteren, SYSTECH of FOH TECH of MONITOR TECH , of HOE je je ook nog maar wil noemen, luisteren, naar de act, of band, de opdrachtgevert, en vooral naar het eindresultaat, DAT levert resultaten af......enneh, voor degenen die me niet kennen hier, vraag eens na bij Jeroen, dan weet je meteen dat dit GEEN gelul in de ruimte is, maar werkelijke waarheid, waar eenieder van ons al vele malen tegenaan gelopen is.
NU mag je me dan werkelijk afschieten........
Het idee alleen al dat een systech en een FOH tech niet hetzelfde zouden moeten kunnen, kennen of weten is al een aanfluiting......

----------


## Apenkoning

Wat betreft dat luisteren heb je gelijk, maar een system tech hoeft echt niet veel te weten gitaren en andere muzikanten ellende. Hoeft alleen te kunnen / erkennen dat iets niet zijn probleem is. Hij moet wel weer meer weten van fase, luchtvochtigheid, akoestiek en dergelijke.

Vaak in het low/mid buget doet men maar wat, zeker als het om plaatsing van cabinetjes gaat. Gewoon veel mee nemen, dan komt het altijd goed.
Heb wel eens iemand een matrix zien maken van 9 luidsprekers recht voor uit, strak tegen elkaar aan. Alleen met een 90 graden hoorn. En hoe vaak hoor je niet een brommetje wat de 'geluidsman' niet opvalt (of negeert)? Hoe vaak hoor je niet dat het systeem niet kan wat de geluidsman wil? Hoe vaak zie je geen smilies op de equalizer? Hoe vaak zie je niet een of ander puistig manneke met Smaart of gelijke in de weer en denk je 'het ziet er goed uit, maar het klinkt nergens naar. Ze je meetmicrofoon eens ieder willekeurige andere positie'?

Kortom, er zijn echt wel vakmensen, maar de meeste doen maar wat, terwijl geluid optimaal weergeven toch echt wel een wetenschap is. Aan de andere kant maar goed ook, kunnen vakmensen tenminste een dikke rekening sturen.

----------


## moderator

> Vaak in het low/mid buget doet men maar wat, zeker als het om plaatsing van cabinetjes gaat. Gewoon veel mee nemen, dan komt het altijd goed.
> Heb wel eens iemand een matrix zien maken van 9 luidsprekers recht voor uit, strak tegen elkaar aan. Alleen met een 90 graden hoorn. En hoe vaak hoor je niet een brommetje wat de 'geluidsman' niet opvalt (of negeert)? Hoe vaak hoor je niet dat het systeem niet kan wat de geluidsman wil? Hoe vaak zie je geen smilies op de equalizer? Hoe vaak zie je niet een of ander puistig manneke met Smaart of gelijke in de weer en denk je 'het ziet er goed uit, maar het klinkt nergens naar. Ze je meetmicrofoon eens ieder willekeurige andere positie'?



Wat in 102% van de gevallen dan toch echt wordt veroorzaakt door gebrek aan communicatie....

----------


## kokkie

> Nu wil het toeval dat ik niet alleen werk als systech, maar ook als FOH engineer, en monitorengineer, en , ik mag wel zeggen, alledrie met goed tot zeer goed gevolg.



Als je zo goed bent, dan doe je de backline er zeker nog bij als hobby? 
Moet je veel mix opdrachten weigeren om die hobby te kunnen blijven doen?





> Het idee alleen al dat een systech en een FOH tech niet hetzelfde zouden moeten kunnen, kennen of weten is al een aanfluiting......



En dat geldt ook voor de monitor mixer zeker? Volgens mij is een monitor engineer eerder system engineer dan een Foh engineer!
Verder ligt de manier van mixen voor monitors mijlenver van het maken van een mooie zaalmix. 
Voor een systech is de mixer de bron, voor een Foh engineer is ieder instrument op het podium een bron, een compleet andere benadering, dus ook een compleet andere specialisatie, beide met hun eigen specifieke kennis.
Misschien in het lage en middensegment in een enkele persoon te vangen, maar in het hogere en topsegment gewoon 2 aparte functies voor specialisten.

----------


## salsa

> Als je zo goed bent, dan doe je de backline er zeker nog bij als hobby? 
> Moet je veel mix opdrachten weigeren om die hobby te kunnen blijven doen?
> 
> 
> 
> En dat geldt ook voor de monitor mixer zeker? Volgens mij is een monitor engineer eerder system engineer dan een Foh engineer!
> Verder ligt de manier van mixen voor monitors mijlenver van het maken van een mooie zaalmix. 
> Voor een systech is de mixer de bron, voor een Foh engineer is ieder instrument op het podium een bron, een compleet andere benadering, dus ook een compleet andere specialisatie, beide met hun eigen specifieke kennis.
> Misschien in het lage en middensegment in een enkele persoon te vangen, maar in het hogere en topsegment gewoon 2 aparte functies voor specialisten.



 
Gooi maar alle bommen op mij maar hier ben ik het dus helemaal mee eens!
Ik heb zo vaak 'gast techs' die geen ene reet weten van systeem kennis...
Ik zie een monitor tech hoger in aangezicht dan een F.O.H tech.
Puur omdat de Mon.mixer veel meer werk heeft, en stress, en misschien ook wel meer 'systeem' kennis dan een F.O.H mixer.

Dave

----------


## Hansound

> Gooi maar alle bommen op mij maar hier ben ik het dus helemaal mee eens!
> Ik heb zo vaak 'gast techs' die geen ene reet weten van systeem kennis...
> Ik zie een monitor tech hoger in aangezicht dan een F.O.H tech.
> Puur omdat de Mon.mixer veel meer werk heeft, en stress, en misschien ook wel meer 'systeem' kennis dan een F.O.H mixer.
> 
> Dave



Dan petje afvoor de engineer die FOH zowel de monitors en het zaalgeluid staat te mixen,  iets wat op kleine tot middelgrote klussen toch vaak voorkomt.

----------


## Mach Facilities

> Als je zo goed bent, dan doe je de backline er zeker nog bij als hobby? 
> Moet je veel mix opdrachten weigeren om die hobby te kunnen blijven doen?
> 
> 
> 
> En dat geldt ook voor de monitor mixer zeker? Volgens mij is een monitor engineer eerder system engineer dan een Foh engineer!
> Verder ligt de manier van mixen voor monitors mijlenver van het maken van een mooie zaalmix. 
> Voor een systech is de mixer de bron, voor een Foh engineer is ieder instrument op het podium een bron, een compleet andere benadering, dus ook een compleet andere specialisatie, beide met hun eigen specifieke kennis.
> Misschien in het lage en middensegment in een enkele persoon te vangen, maar in het hogere en topsegment gewoon 2 aparte functies voor specialisten.



 
Als eerste, ben ik gelukkig oud genoeg om ook vader te kunnen zijn, vandaar mijn bewuste keuze om minder on the road te werken, en de laatste paar jaren veel meer in studio's zit, maar desalniettemin toch al ruim 22 jaar professioneel actief ben in de audiowereld, mijn beroep dus, dus ja, ik zeg regelmatig klussen af om wat vaker bij mijn kind te kunnen zijn, en wat je zegt over een monitorman en een FOH engineer klopt ten dele, OOK wat je zegt over een systech, er is een kleine maar aan je verhaal, namelijk, als EEN van de drie zijn zaakjes niet op orde heeft, om wat voor reden dan ook, klopt het geluid niet, of met heel veel kunstgrepen, communicatie is inderdaad de sleutel tot het geheel, en inderdaad, heeft een FOH technieker minder te doen als een monitorman, tenminste, als alles klopt, maar dit is, als alles klopt, niet langer dan tot net na de soundcheck, namelijk, als alles klopt, staat een goede monitorman nagenoeg uit zijn neus te eten op een klus die draait, namelijk, de monitors zijn goed ingeregeld, en de BAND bepaalt de balans op het podium, terwijl de FOH tech met allerlei gadgets in de weer kan zijn. Systech is de beginnende schakel, ik weet niet of je weleens geprobeerd hebt om een fatsoenlijk geluid neer te zetten terwijl het systeem volledig fout was ingeregeld, terwijl je dan ook nog te horen kreeg dat er geen dedicated EQ was voor de gasttechnici, maar ik kan je verzekeren, dan kan je leuke dingen tegenkomen. Het klopt dat elke techneut een eigen specifieke specialisatie heeft, maar zonder iets van elkaars werk te weten, kom je er niet, dan heb je allemaal eilandjes, die niet door middel van communicatie SAMEN tot een goed eindresultaat kunnen komen.

Chris

----------


## Mach Facilities

> Gooi maar alle bommen op mij maar hier ben ik het dus helemaal mee eens!
> Ik heb zo vaak 'gast techs' die geen ene reet weten van systeem kennis...
> Ik zie een monitor tech hoger in aangezicht dan een F.O.H tech.
> Puur omdat de Mon.mixer veel meer werk heeft, en stress, en misschien ook wel meer 'systeem' kennis dan een F.O.H mixer.
> 
> Dave



Zoals ik hierboven ook al zei, als een monitorman veel stress heeft , KLOPT ER IETS NIET...................Ik ben van mening dat iedere engineer moet weten waar hij of zij mee bezig is, en dat betekent ook dat je verder kijkt dan je neus lang is, met andere woorden, je moet veel meer weten van de dingen rondom je heen, dan op het eerste gezicht duidelijk is.

Chris

----------


## Mach Facilities

> Als je zo goed bent, dan doe je de backline er zeker nog bij als hobby? 
> Moet je veel mix opdrachten weigeren om die hobby te kunnen blijven doen?



Ennehm, kokkie, ik ken jou niet, maar het lijkt me verstandig om eerst eens even te kijken wat je eigen attitude is, voor je conclusies trekt.......

Chris

----------


## Hansound

Ik denk dat de grootste problemen ontstaan door de grote Ego's van veel technici.
9 van 10 komt gelijk vertellen welke grote artiesten hij al heeft gemixed en hoe lang hij al in het vak zit.
Denk niet dat zo iemand ook maar één tip wil horen van een systeemtech, 
Geluidsmensen zijn nooit ergens van onder de indruk, hebben thuis altijd betere en mooier,

Probeer daar maar eens mee te communiceren, :Cool: 
Laat maar lekker op zijn eilandje staan :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Het idee alleen al dat een systech en een FOH tech niet hetzelfde zouden moeten kunnen, kennen of weten is al een aanfluiting......



waarmee je jezelf ineens diskwalificeerd... 

Ik ken de mannen van de Magu-systeem-optimalisatiecursussen bijna allemaal, en die jongens hebben ineens bijna geen tijd meer voor een monitor-klusje. Domweg omdat het goed inregelen van een deftig array echt een vak apart is. Nog afgezien van de subarcjes etc. En 2 toppen op 2 suppen stapelen ka iedere boerensleepkever..

Het stikt van de PA-boeren die een line in de schuur hebben staan, maar er zijn er maar een paar die het ding ook weten te gebruiken. En die knapen komen niet meer voor een CheckCheck en de vloeitjes-bandje.

----------


## Mach Facilities

> Ik denk dat de grootste problemen ontstaan door de grote Ego's van veel technici.
> 9 van 10 komt gelijk vertellen welke grote artiesten hij al heeft gemixed en hoe lang hij al in het vak zit.
> Denk niet dat zo iemand ook maar één tip wil horen van een systeemtech, 
> Geluidsmensen zijn nooit ergens van onder de indruk, hebben thuis altijd betere en mooier,
> 
> Probeer daar maar eens mee te communiceren,
> Laat maar lekker op zijn eilandje staan



Ik kan dat alleen maar beamen, zoals ik al zei, eilandjes zijn er al veel te veel.........IEDEREEN die met geluid bezig is, lijkt me, wil elke dag nog open staan om nog wat bij te kunnen leren, tenminste, ik wel, graag zelfs...
Chris

----------


## Mach Facilities

> waarmee je jezelf ineens diskwalificeerd... 
> 
> Ik ken de mannen van de Magu-systeem-optimalisatiecursussen bijna allemaal, en die jongens hebben ineens bijna geen tijd meer voor een monitor-klusje. Domweg omdat het goed inregelen van een deftig array echt een vak apart is. Nog afgezien van de subarcjes etc. En 2 toppen op 2 suppen stapelen ka iedere boerensleepkever..
> 
> Het stikt van de PA-boeren die een line in de schuur hebben staan, maar er zijn er maar een paar die het ding ook weten te gebruiken. En die knapen komen niet meer voor een CheckCheck en de vloeitjes-bandje.



Ook helemaal mee eens, met de toevoeging, dat ik niet heb willen beweren dat men in alles even goed zou moeten zijn, wel degelijk zijn er specialisaties, en dat is maar goed ook, maar ik denk wel dat de gemiddelde FOH techneut in elk geval iets zou moeten weten van monitoring, en systemen, namelijk, het inregelen is een apart vak, klopt, maar weten wat faseverschuiving is, zou elke techneut moeten weten, enneh, DIT IS DUS MAAR EEN KLEIN VOORBEELD, ik kom regelmatig lui tegen die dat nog niet eens weten......
Dus in het geval dat je me verkeerd hebt begrepen, en denkt dat ik impliceer dat ik alles zou kunnen, NIET DUS, maar ik ben wel van mening dat de gemiddelde rondrennende PA-boer veel meer zou moeten weten van hetgeen waar hij mee bezig is.
Je gaat ook niet bij een bandencentrale werken, als je wel weet wat een band is, maar niet weet op hoeveel spanning een band bij een bepaalde auto moet staan, bij wijze van spreken.

Dus, samenvattend, MEA CULPA, ik had het wat duidelijker moeten verwoorden, namelijk, dat iedere techneut BETER zou moeten weten hoe de wereld in elkaar zit, NAAST zijn of haar eigen specialisme, op het gebied van andere techneuten, NIET dat men alles evengoed zou moeten kunnen of kennen......gewoon liefst IETS meer basiskennis, en de specialismen zijn niet voor niets specialismen........
Chris

----------


## showband

Ook muzikanten gaan wel eens uit. En ik had mij dan ook hevig verheugt op het westerpop festival dit jaar.  :Smile: 

Daar staat altijd mooi licht, prima geluid, vuurwerk, vlammenpotten en natuurlijk ook hele fijne programmering. Dit jaar met een groepje muzikanten en aanhang die niets van muziek weten (anders daten ze geen muzikant  :Wink: ) op boris en sass jordan afgekomen.

Wat een contrast. Bij boris was de band bij enkele nummers volledig blaartrekkend vals. Werdt er minutenlang gejammed alsof je kant drie van een conceptLP uit de jaren zeventig op had staan. Niemand, inclusief boris zelf, keek het publiek in. Er stonden mensen gewoon in hun dagelijkse kloffie, geen microfoontechniek van boris  enz. 
Maar afgezien van persoonlijke voorkeuren, de toetsen was vrijwel weggemixt, was het geluid prima.

Daarna kwam Sass Jordan. En hoe lullig het voor boris ook was, die gaf even een lesje hoe tight en to the point een band kan zijn. WAT een goed geoliede band. 4-stemmige koortjes. Alle partijen werkten samen.
voor de rest.... hingen er het volle uur rondzingers op het toneel.... :EEK!: 
Afgezien van persoonlijke voorkeuren, twee afwisselend lead spelende gitaren die hard links/rechts waren gepanned  :Mad: . Sta je links van het toneel. hoor je een van de gitaren alleen zacht vanaf zijn backline.  :Frown: 

een uur rondzingers bij een duidelijk zeer ervaren "twee gitaren, bas, drums, zang" rockband die gecontroleerd staan te spelen. op een buitenpodium, Met een prachtige setup voor monitors. DB-maxen en ruime monitortafel enz. Het is om te huilen. En boris met zijn "nu doe ik pas wat ik altijd wilde doen" Koop minimaal een stemapparaat voor je band!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Hansound

> Ook muzikanten gaan wel eens uit. En ik had mij dan ook hevig verheugt op het westerpop festival dit jaar. 
> 
> Daar staat altijd mooi licht, prima geluid, vuurwerk, vlammenpotten en natuurlijk ook hele fijne programmering. Dit jaar met een groepje muzikanten en aanhang die niets van muziek weten (anders daten ze geen muzikant ) op boris en sass jordan afgekomen.
> 
> Wat een contrast. Bij boris was de band bij enkele nummers volledig blaartrekkend vals. Werdt er minutenlang gejammed alsof je kant drie van een conceptLP uit de jaren zeventig op had staan. Niemand, inclusief boris zelf, keek het publiek in. Er stonden mensen gewoon in hun dagelijkse kloffie, geen microfoontechniek van boris enz. 
> Maar afgezien van persoonlijke voorkeuren, de toetsen was vrijwel weggemixt, was het geluid prima.
> 
> een uur rondzingers bij een duidelijk zeer ervaren "twee gitaren, bas, drums, zang" rockband die gecontroleerd staan te spelen. op een buitenpodium, Met een prachtige setup voor monitors. DB-maxen en ruime monitortafel enz. Het is om te huilen. En boris met zijn "nu doe ik pas wat ik altijd wilde doen" Koop minimaal een stemapparaat voor je band!



Ben Boris al eens tegengekomen op een groot bedrijfsfeest in Hart van Holland.
Het is een verwaande kwal, en dat vond het publiek toen ook, 
Inderdaad was hij toen ook bezig met zichzelf en "zijn"muzikanten.
Het klonk toen wel goed, 
Ja soms heb je een goede tech, maar als een band niet klinkt doe je er nietsaan.

----------


## MusiQmaN

Ik heb boris in het Vondelpark gezien en dat was toch echt te gek. Zowel qua sound als preformance 

Het is ook een beetje een masker die "attitude" (en verwar "air" niet met zeer doortastend" , passie of "helemaal opgaan in de muziek")

Hij heeft de top qua muzikanten als band. 

Ook een muzikant heeft wel (meer dan) eens een slechtere dag  :Wink:

----------


## Hansound

> Ik heb boris in het Vondelpark gezien en dat was toch echt te gek. Zowel qua sound als preformance 
> 
> Het is ook een beetje een masker die "attitude" (en verwar "air" niet met zeer doortastend" , passie of "helemaal opgaan in de muziek")
> 
> Hij heeft de top qua muzikanten als band. 
> 
> Ook een muzikant heeft wel (meer dan) eens een slechtere dag



 
De mensen zaten lekker te eten en Boris was aan het spelen, niet te luid, was ten slotte een diner.
Aan het eind van een liedje werd er geklapt, maar de mensen stonden niet op de tafels.
Zegt onze grote vriend,  Als jullie niet echt willen klappen klap dan maar niet!!!
Dat is geen passie of opgaan in de muziek,  dat is verwaand met een hoofdletter V,   
Heb ook begrepen van een aantal evenementenburo's dat ze hem daarom liever niet boeken...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ook een muzikant heeft wel (meer dan) eens een slechtere dag



Als organisator heb ik daar niks mee te maken, van een professionele artiest mag je verwachten dat, ook wanneer hij een slechte dag heeft, er een goeie show wordt neergezet.
Kan hij dat niet dan is het gewoon een slechte artiest. :Cool:

----------


## showband

> Ik heb boris in het Vondelpark gezien en dat was toch echt te gek. Zowel qua sound als preformance 
> 
> Het is ook een beetje een masker die "attitude" (en verwar "air" niet met zeer doortastend" , passie of "helemaal opgaan in de muziek")
> 
> Hij heeft de top qua muzikanten als band. 
> 
> Ook een muzikant heeft wel (meer dan) eens een slechtere dag



Het gebrek aan outfits heeft niets met " slechtere dag" te maken. 
vals spelende blazers  heeft niets met " slechtere dag" te maken.
een aangekondigde tienmans band met negen muzikanten  heeft niets met " slechtere dag" te maken.
5 minuten atonale hendrix jamfest waarbij andere muzikanten het toneel verlaten  heeft niets met " slechtere dag" te maken. Het was gewoon een stuurloos blok notenbrei in een traditie waarvan ik dacht dat de punk er in 1978 al mee had afgerekend.

enz enz.

Ik vond het gewoon teleurstellend. Ik had echt het idee naar een groep te kijken die op een zondagavond even in een kleine kroeg in de binnenstad aan het jammen was. (Maloe mela, Paterscene) ofzo. Dit was m.i. zeker niet een goedgeoliede machine die op elk festival te zien is. En niet alleen ik. de niet muzikanten die ik bij me had vonden het ook niets. Er zaten zelfs echte liefhebbers bij die speciaal voor boris waren gekomen.

----------


## K. Wijnands

Ik vind dat elke artiest op elk soort festival 100 % moet geven, maar om Boris op westerpop te zetten is echt een grote fout. Geen wonder dat de band het niet zo nauw nam. 
Dat de toetsen vrijwel waren weggemixt is niet waar. Ik vond het geluid dat bas mixte goed. Het enige waar we mee kampten is dat de linearray, in dit geval een q1 array, niet genoeg midlaag kon produceren. Hierdoor kwam de Sax niet helemaal in de mix zoals het hoort. Vals is iets anders.

En dat de bandleden het podium verlieten tijdens het spelen is al helemaal niet waar.

Het kleding verhaal: Heb je Bertolf gezien? Ik denk dat dit een smaakprobleem is.

Je verwachte iets anders dan dat Boris is.

----------


## Hansound

> Dat de toetsen vrijwel waren weggemixt is niet waar. Ik vond het geluid dat bas mixte goed. Het enige waar we mee kampten is dat de linearray, in dit geval een q1 array, niet genoeg midlaag kon produceren. Hierdoor kwam de Sax niet helemaal in de mix zoals het hoort. Vals is iets anders.
>  .



Tuurlijk...  als het geluid niet goed is ,  dan ligt dat aan het geluidssysteem :Cool:

----------


## showband

> Ik vind dat elke artiest op elk soort festival 100 % moet geven, maar om Boris op westerpop te zetten is echt een grote fout. Geen wonder dat de band het niet zo nauw nam.



????





> Dat de toetsen vrijwel waren weggemixt is niet waar. Ik vond het geluid dat bas mixte goed. Het enige waar we mee kampten is dat de linearray, in dit geval een q1 array, niet genoeg midlaag kon produceren. Hierdoor kwam de Sax niet helemaal in de mix zoals het hoort.



Nogmaals, de mix was OK maar niet mijn smaak. De toetsenist deed by far beter werk dan de gitarist en dat was goed verborgen.  :Wink: 
Pas bij de hippe DJ-sounds aan het einde ging de "belangrijkfactor" omhoog.  :Smile:  Zijn rhodes was echt ...eh... waarschijnlijk best zwaar om te sjouwen.  :Big Grin: 





> Vals is iets anders.



De blazers, ik stond er voor, stonden bij nummers met scheve gezichten naar elkaar te seinen dat de andere hoger of lager moest. en het lukte niet alleen hoorbaar niet. Zij waren aan hun vertrokken gezichten te zien er ook niet blij mee. Ik stond met zeker drie andere muzikanten op het veld. Er werd bij vlagen uiterst vals gespeelt. Zeker drie nummers. Nog even afgezien van het feit dat de toeters en zangdames aan een stuk door niet gelijktijdig een frase articuleerden. De toeters nota bene van blad....  :Confused:  Sta je van blad unisolo te spelen mis je om de beurt inzetten. De hele set lang.





> En dat de bandleden het podium verlieten tijdens het spelen is al helemaal niet waar.



Tijdens de lange gitaarsolo uitspatting was het toneel aan de linkerkant gewoon de coulissen ingedoken. Moet op de video te zien zijn.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 





> Het kleding verhaal: Heb je Bertolf gezien? Ik denk dat dit een smaakprobleem is.



valt ook prima over te twisten. Maar sjofele legerbroek+baretlook bij bassist, slick purple set bij gitarist,  zwarte logoshirts en leer bij de blazers, rode coltrui bij toetsen, jasjes aanhouden bij de zangdames over de nette outfits heen... Dan mag ik zeggen dat ik het teleurstellend vond.
Bertolf was sjofel maar consistent.




> Je verwachte iets anders dan dat Boris is.



Begin er maar eens mee dat ik 10 man verwachtte als er tien staan aangekondigt en worden gepresenteert.

----------


## Music People

Hallo allemaal,

Precies waar ik me de laatste 5 jaar bij vooral grote (maar ook kleine) festiviteiten aan erger.

Tijdens de Sluis en Bruggenfeesten in Weesp 29 aug.2009 werd ik het echt zat.

Al bij het opbouwen merkte ik dat het niet goed zou gaan; op laag vermogen tijdens het opbouwen werd er al muziek gedraait met veeeeel te veeeeel BASS.

Ik heb diverse keren geprobeerd met zo'n man in discussie te gaan, hoe het beter zou kunnen; probeer nou eens een keer met wat te weinig BASS en HIGH te starten en regel het dan geleidelijk bij tot er een goede totale sound is.

Elke keer kwam hij met de opmerking dat het een kwestie van smaak was.

Nou hoeveel smaken aan bezoekers zijn en komen er dan, zei ik vervolgens ?

Ja we kunnen niet aan iedereens wensen voldoen.

Maar je hoort toch zelf ook wel dat die BASS en HIGH veeeeeel te hard staat ?

Ja, een kwestie van smaak.

Mijn conclusie is dus dat ze gewoon niet willen luisteren.

Veel omstanders waren het geheel met mij eens; vele liepen vanwege de herrie gewoon door.

_Een gemiste kans_ noem ik dat.

Als technicus ben ik van mening dat je moet proberen uit te gaan van een ideaal geluidsbeeld (werkelijkheids weergave proberen te benaderen); hoe slecht of goed je apparatuur ook is.

Voor mij is 1 ding wel bewezen: Smaak is jezelf (maar vooral ook anderen) beperken en anderen wegjagen.

Misschien eens wat apparaten met knoppen (zoals Equalizers) weg laten; dat scheelt een hoop gesjouw en misbruik voor techneuten die een verkeerde smaak hebben.

Wat zullen anderen techneuten dan balen; maar als ze niets anders hebben moeten ze toch wel verder.

Groet Herman

PS. De komende tijd zal ik me eens flink bezinnen hoe ik dit ga aankaarten bij de organisatie; wat mij betreft komt het bedrijf (naam wil ik niet noemen , maar jullie zeker wel bekend) er volgend jaar niet meer bij.
Ik heb genoeg middelen om zelf iets aan te reiken; waar ik zelf ook de technische verantwoordelijkheid voor wil en kan dragen voor minder dan het gekost heeft (3 podia's)

Oh ja; en ook Veronica was boelshirt.

----------


## RayM

> Al bij het opbouwen merkte ik dat het niet goed zou gaan; op laag vermogen tijdens het opbouwen werd er al muziek gedraait met veeeeel te veeeeel _BASS_.
> 
> Ik heb diverse keren geprobeerd met zo'n man in discussie te gaan, hoe het beter zou kunnen; probeer nou eens een keer met wat te weinig _BASS en HIGH_ te starten en regel het dan geleidelijk bij tot er een goede totale sound is.
> 
> Maar je hoort toch zelf ook wel dat die _BASS en HIGH_ veeeeeel te hard staat ?



Ehhh...BASS EN HIGH?  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Precies waar ik me de laatste 5 jaar bij vooral grote (maar ook kleine) festiviteiten aan erger.
> 
> Tijdens de Sluis en Bruggenfeesten in Weesp 29 aug.2009 werd ik het echt zat.
> 
> Al bij het opbouwen merkte ik dat het niet goed zou gaan; op laag vermogen tijdens het opbouwen werd er al muziek gedraait met veeeeel te veeeeel BASS.
> 
> Ik heb diverse keren geprobeerd met zo'n man in discussie te gaan, hoe het beter zou kunnen; probeer nou eens een keer met wat te weinig BASS en HIGH te starten en regel het dan geleidelijk bij tot er een goede totale sound is.
> ...



Als ik me ergens aan kan ergeren is het wel een zeurpiet die tijdens het opbouwen kritiek komt geven over de afstelling van het geluid. :Wink:  
Aan je tekst te lezen heb je de bel wel horen rinkelen maar weet je niet waar de klepel hangt.
Los van het feit of het geluid nou wel of niet goed klonk zou ik iemand die mij komt vertellen dat de bass en de high niet goed staat echt niet serieus nemen, iets wat nog versterkt wordt door je mening over EQ's, die apparaten zijn echt onontbeerlijk bij een professionele PA.

----------


## Hansound

Proberen te communiceren met een geluidsman  hahaha  dat is op zichzelf al oliedom :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> PS. De komende tijd zal ik me eens flink bezinnen hoe ik dit ga aankaarten bij de organisatie; wat mij betreft komt het bedrijf (naam wil ik niet noemen , maar jullie zeker wel bekend) er volgend jaar niet meer bij.
> Ik heb genoeg middelen om zelf iets aan te reiken; waar ik zelf ook de technische verantwoordelijkheid voor wil en kan dragen voor minder dan het gekost heeft (3 podia's)



Leuk joh, hoog van de toren blazen, waarbij je in je post duidelijk laat merken dat je geen flauw benul hebt waar je over praat.
Alle equalizers maar weglaten??? Dat wordt nog lachen. Probeer het voor de grap eens.

Dus eerst een collega zwart maken bij de organisatie, om jezelf vervolgens als "de oplossing voor al hun problemen" aan te prijzen? En dat voor minder geld?
Ik geloof dat dat ook wel "marktverzieken" wordt genoemd.


Als dat jouw manier van werken is: succes ermee kerel, je zult in deze branche niet veel vrienden maken.
Ook grappig is dat je niet eens onder je eigen naam post. Als je al wilt brallen, moet je er ook voor uitkomen.


Rob.


PS: er bestaat geen "verkeerde" smaak. Hooguit heeft iemand een andere smaak, die jou niet aanstaat.
En nee, je kunt als tech NOOIT het iedereen naar zijn zin maken.

----------


## Hansound

Ik ben bang dat dit toch wel vaak de manier van werken is,
Er zijn altijd zeurpieten over het geluid, en die zijn olie op het vuurtje voor de concurrent die je klus wil inpikken, elke fout word flink uitvergroot door je fijne collega :Cool:  en natuurlijk kan hij het veel beter.

----------


## moderator

Wat mij opvalt is dat mensen die het altijd beter verdacht veel vrij zijn terwijl ik aan het werk ben.
Wanneer ze dan wel een keer de klus mogen verzorgen is dat heel vaak maar voor 1 jaar, daarna komt de organisatie heel graag weer een normale prijs betalen.

Smaak aanvoeren als argument is net zo kansloos als jezelf ten koste van een ander de markt inprijzen....

Ook leuk/ergernis: spraaksetje rondom een in the round podium, tussen de presentaties door een muziekje. Komt er een winkelende dame langs om me te vertellen dat de muziek geen ballen heeft, dat er volstrekt geen laag in zit en dat het daarom niet klinkt.
Ze begreep niet dat ik haar hartelijk dankte voor het compliment, de jeukdoos!

----------


## Music People

Nou hoor ik toch wel heel veel arrogantie (of jaloesie); is dat zoals het in de club draait.

Als er iemand is die opstaat om te willen verbeteren; wordt ie gelijk beschuldigd van een klus inpikken.

Nou ik zal het even anders stellen; ik ga dat gratis regelen, wat denk je daarvan!!!

Hoe zo bedrijven helpen zichzelf aan puin ?

Het enige gevolg is dus kennelijk dat je niet begrepen (wil) worden.

Moeten we maar flink mee doorgaan in NL.; dan wordt het nog een grotere bende dan het nu al is.

Waarom ik me naam niet bekend maak ? Nou ik draai alleen op feestjes waar het wel gewardeert wordt te verbeteren en voor je goeie kunnen en hier zal ik de naam dan ook maar niet vrijgeven het is dus toch niet de moeite waard.

Nee Equalisers voegen niets toe dat kan ik zo bewijzen; harde aanpak op je geluidsinstallatie wel als die niet bevalt.

Heb de klok horen luiden en weet allang waar de klepel hangt heb ik al zins 1971 bewezen en met veel succes.

Ik ga denk ik maar een ander forum zoeken.

Oh ja, voor ik het nog vergeet: Als jullie niks positiefs doen dan gaan gemeenten dat wel doen; nl. een stevige begrenzer eisen anders mogen jullie niet eens meer komen.

Gegroet Herman

----------


## renevanh

> Nee Equalisers voegen niets toe dat kan ik zo bewijzen;



Iets met feedback... 
Heb toch graag een EQ'tje voor elk monitorgroepje en m'n PA hoor!

Enne... sinds 1971 zeg je. Het is niet zo dat je toevallig gehoorbeschadiging hebt en gewoon een stuk midfrequenties (laten we 630Hz tot 4kHz noemen) niet goed meer hoort? Dan lijkt laag en hoog harder te staan ja...
Geluid wat ik via filmpjes e.d. kan vinden klinkt toch redelijk, zeker niet vervormt, ongebalanceerd of ronduit slecht.

Kortom: als je je eigen zwakke punten/gebreken niet kent, oordeel dan niet te snel over anderen.

----------


## Music People

Joh, doe normaal; dan zou ik dat toch ook al hebben bij mijn huis tuin en keuken audio.

Kunnen jullie nou niet eens gewoon kritisch zijn over geluidskwaliteit ?

Of gaat er dan een audio bedrijf failliet of zo

De antwoorden die ik erop krijg geven de vooroordelen al aan.

Natuurlijk vraag ik wel met enige takt om dingen en zijn moeilijker te omschrijven dan ze in werkelijkheid gezegd zijn.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Nou ik zal het even anders stellen; ik ga dat gratis regelen, wat denk je daarvan!!!



Okeej, laat maar even weten waar en wanneer. Ik kom graag langs, om van jou te leren hoe het wél moet dan.


Groet, Rob.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Best herman ik snap enigzins waar je kritiek vandaan komt (lees het stukje pukkelpop er op na) maar je blaast een beetje te hoog van de toren .
De opmerking betreffende begrenzing van de gemeenten is al een aantal jaren aan de gang .
Ik heb de laatste jaren flink wat klussen gedraaid waar een vergunning werd neer gelegd waar je met een beetje professionele band echt problemen krijgt daar professioneel vaak ook inhoudt dat ze stevig/hard spelen en zelfs situaties waar de meet-pief in mijn nek stond te hijgen dat het te hard stond terwijl op dat moment alleen nog de monitors aanstonden .
Ik regel de laatste tijd steeds vaker installaties af en kan wel het eea onderbouwen als je daar interesse in hebt . EQ's zijn een noodzakelijkheid binnen de geluidswereld simpelweg omdat hoe goed je installatie ook is je hem moet corrigeren naar de locatie waar je staat . Ik regel een installatie ook in 1ste instantie niet in met het idee dit moet naar mijn oren mooi klinken . Als je een installatie afmeet mbv meet-software en je regelt hem af als zijnde +/- recht jaag je waarschijnlijk 90% van de mensen weg daar ze knetter worden van het mid en hoog (ik ook) , maar een +/- rechte installatie zorgt er wel voor dat alles wat je doet op de mengtafel ook gelijk gebeurt . Ik probeer bij het afregelen dan ook een middenweg te zoeken tussen hetgeen mijn computer me vertelt en wat ik mooi vind en natuurlijk maak ik hier mee fouten ik ben ook maar een mens . 
Als iemand naar me toe komt met de opmerking zo als jij die stelt te veel laag en hoog en dan ook nog in discussie gaat met me dan kan die persoon waarschijnlijk op dat moment even de boom in . Ik heb er simpelweg geen tijd voor en ook zeker geen zin in in dat soort discussies . 

Wat me de laatste tijd wel steeds vaker op valt is dat er weinig techneuten zijn die kunnen mixen met een opgelegde limiet maar goed dit is voor mij ook nog wel eens lastig maar ik houdt me er wel aan daar er serieuze gevolgen kunnen zijn .

----------


## MusicSupport

....Heeft even nagedacht hoe hier wijselijk op te reageren.... 

1. Music People heeft een goed punt; wat wij soms kunnen bevestigen. Er zijn gevallen waarbij het dienstdoende geluidsbedrijf er met de pet naar gooit en de smaak van de desbetreffende technicus niet die van het algemene publiek is. Dus er kan wel eens sprake zijn van teveel 'bass' of 'high'. Natuurlijk blijft smaak een twistpunt. Daarnaast is het natuurlijk gewoon onzin om EQ's te verfoeien; slechts een nuttig hulpmiddel wat ook op een neutrale stand kan staan. 

Mijn schoonpa is geen technicus maar wel een muzikant van de oude stempel (heeft inmiddels ook een lagere gehoordrempel) en is geen fan van ons D&B geluid (of voormalig EV geluid); te eerlijk met te weinig 'mid' (of harmonische distortie uit een wat minder eerlijke of fasereine speaker) is zijn mening. Dit komt in zijn ogen dus neer op teveel high en bass. In feite een smaakkwestie over de hoeveelheid mid dus....

2. Music People reageert en post hier op een ietswat onhandige manier; dat hebben alle collega's gemerkt en dusdanig op gereageerd. Wel zo leuk is ook om een open discussie te voeren en af te zien van steekjes onder de gordel. 

3. Idd niet netjes van Music People om er eigenhandig voor te willen gaan zorgen dat het desbetreffende geluidsbedrijf er volgend jaar niet staat als het aan hem ligt. En om er dan ook nog zijn eigen voorstel aan op te hangen. Natuurlijk werkt concurrentie zo; maar het wordt niet dusdanig uitgespeeld en uiteindelijk bepaald door de organisaties/stichtingen of cafe-eigenaren die de podia betalen.

4. Ik heb zelf met een vaste band van ons, als gastmixer gedraaid op een podium in Weesp in dit weekend en heb me tijdens mijn rondje daar niet echt kunnen ergerren aan het geluid; wel aan de regen.

5. Een technicus moet mijns inziens altijd openstaan voor kritiek uit het publiek. Je vist er met kinderlijk gemak de zeurpieten, betweters, doven en slechthorenden en terechte openhartige kritischi uit. Dus zodoende valt er altijd te communiceren met mij; of ik er wat mee doe is wat anders. Als iemand koeipoep praat dat zal ik dat gelijk aangeven. Dat zouden alle collega's moeten doen!

Ik hoop dat Music People hier op wil reageren! Nuance is wederom vereist!

----------


## Stage-Q

Hmm heerlijk, zo'n gefrustreerde "technicus".

En een klus aanbieden voor niks vind ik inderdaad het wegnemen van een klus bij een ander bedrijf.
Gun elkaar gewoon hun klussen en laat de organisatie kiezen welk bedrijf het mag doen.
Maar kom niet aanzetten met; ik doe het wel voor niks.

Zie hier in de omgeving ook veel kleine bedrijfjes die tegen een logo in de krant al klussen draaien.
Deze klussen waren eerst altijd goed betaalde klussen voor de normale licht/geluid bedrijven. 
Best wel jammer...

----------


## Koen van der K

> Ik heb diverse keren geprobeerd met zo'n man in discussie te gaan, hoe het beter zou kunnen; probeer nou eens een keer met wat te weinig BASS en HIGH te starten en regel het dan geleidelijk bij tot er een goede totale sound is.
> 
> Mijn conclusie is dus dat ze gewoon niet willen luisteren.
> 
> _Een gemiste kans_ noem ik dat.
> 
> Misschien eens wat apparaten met knoppen (zoals Equalizers) weg laten; dat scheelt een hoop gesjouw en misbruik voor techneuten die een verkeerde smaak hebben.



 :Cool:  Herman, komop man ... doe 's relaxed, ik probeerde in een ander topic van jou al 'n poging te doen om je ongefundeerde stelligheid mbt gebruik van EQ's wat te relativeren maar dit raakt zowel qua onderbouwing als qua houding toch kant noch wal. We horen graag andermans mening maar niet in de context als "waarheid" verkondigd. Er lopen hier genoeg professionals rond die echt wel weten waar ze mee bezig zijn (en je / we nog wat van kunnen leren) maar met deze attitude ga je er weinig van opsteken.

Prettige "discussie" verder ...

ps in je andere topic vermeld je met gepaste trots dat je 'n wijziging hebt aangebracht in 'n HiFi luidspreker ... dit is een Pro Audio forum. Wellicht dat je meer "kameraden" / "volgelingen" hebt op een HiFi forum ?

----------


## Hansound

Herman,

Vertel eens wat voor een set jij volgend jaar gratis gaat neerzetten?
En is dat helemaal gratis ? ook het transport en de opbouw ?
Want ik heb namelijk regelmatig gratis geluidssets nodig....  Jammer nu het zo'n drukke maand is kan ik er weinig vinden,  maar wie weet heb jij er nog een vrij :EEK!:

----------


## jens

Mischien word het tijd voor een  tech contest ipv een dj contest  :Wink: 

Ach ik behoor zelf door de amateur techs van het hobbymatig schuiven. Maar soms denk ik ook wel eens van tjonge jonge...

Wat mij nog wel eens opvalt is dat een hoop techś niet de moeite nemen om zelf eens een rondje door de zaal/plek te hobbelen. Vooral bij festivals merk ik dit vaak op. Bij de FOH kan het prima klinken, maar als je eens op verschillende punten in de zaal gaat staan kan het toch slecht klinken.

Verder hou ik zelf van punk rock & ska en aanverwanten. Als ik op een festival sta heb ik ook wel eens het idee dat daar techs aan het werk zijn die die muziek maar een potje grafherrie vinden, en het soms al snel best vinden.Denk dat een persoonlijke muziekkeuze van een tech ook nog wel eens meespeelt in het uiteindelijke resultaat. Als jij daar dan komt als bezoeker/fan dan valt het natuurlijk als snel op als een show niet goed klinkt. 

En verder zijn er natuurlijk ook 1000den redenenen waarom het niet aan de tech ligt maar dat even terzeide  :Wink: 

mvg jens

----------


## berolios

Ha ha ha... wat een amusement zo op de late avond  :EEK!:  !!

Communiceren is een vak jongens... laat je toch niet zo op de kast jagen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...

Die gasten die [_het al 30 jaar doen, echt wel weten waar ze het over hebben... maar tegelijkertijd nooit verder zijn gekomen dan het buurthuis of lokale feesttent..._] ...die gasten kennen we allemaal. Ervaring alleen geeft echt niet per definitie recht van spreken, je zult steeds opnieuw moeten bewijzen dat je recht van spreken hebt door goed werk af te leveren. Dat laten zien (horen) wat je kan gaat uiteraard wel steeds gemakkelijker naarmate de ervaring toeneemt, dat zeker. Neemt overigens niet weg dat er mensen zijn die inderdaad al 30 jaar top-kwaliteit leveren, maar die zullen het 'al 30 jaar bezig'-argument nooit hoeven gebruiken om hun gelijk te halen.

Niet om iemand tekort te doen of aan te vallen, maarre... we weten hier ondertussen toch wel redelijk snel het kaf van het koren te scheiden, of niet dan? Er mag best kritisch gereageerd worden, maar is die woede niet een beetje zonde van je eigen energie? Ga je mensen echt veranderen, of kun je ze misschien met wat geluk op 1 bepaald punt op andere gedachten brengen? Of is het misschien zo dat de manier van communiceren meer bijdraagt aan de negatieve reacties, dan de werkelijke inhoud van berichten?

Afijn, mijn bijdrage aan het topic: *goed communiceren* (en daarmee ook goed om kunnen gaan met mensen die dat NIET kunnen) is een van de belangrijke competenties die de goede van de slechte technici onderscheiden... IMHO dan he  :Wink: 

Succes met modder gooien verder  :Cool: .

----------


## showband

Als er een bedrijf staat met techniek die de organisatie jaar op jaar doet besluiten hetzelfde bedrijf terug te huren....? Dan kan het nooit echt beroerd zijn geweest.

De rest is budget v/s maatstaf.

Dit weekend objectief gezien underpowered gestaan op een bruiloft. 
Echter als je een dB limiet van 95 dB hebt. en geluid huurt voor 100 man.
Dan gaat het voor 160 man niet zaalvullend mooi naar 98dB.

Maar op de dB limiet klonk het prima. Op een gegeven moment lever je niet meer alles gratis... Een andere technicus die dan langs zou komen zou een prima objectief verhaal kunnen leveren waarom het geluid niet goed is. spreiding, geen druk-in-de-ballen geluid enz. Maar die weet niet dat de zaaleigenaar dan subiet de hoofdschakelaar omhaalt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Noobie

> Nou hoor ik toch wel heel veel arrogantie (of jaloesie); is dat zoals het in de club draait.







> Heb de klok horen luiden en weet allang waar de klepel hangt heb ik al zins 1971 bewezen en met veel succes.



... over arrogantie gesproken...  :Confused: 





> Nou ik zal het even anders stellen; ik ga dat gratis regelen, wat denk je daarvan!!!



Je klinkt inderdaad naar het type hobbyist die het wiel denkt te hebben uitgevonden.  :Cool: 





> Ik ga denk ik maar een ander forum zoeken.



Je beste idee tot nu toe  :Big Grin: 






> Oh ja, voor ik het nog vergeet: Als jullie niks positiefs doen dan gaan gemeenten dat wel doen; nl. een stevige begrenzer eisen anders mogen jullie niet eens meer komen.
> 
> Gegroet Herman



Dat was mijn andere idee, een gestreste ambtenaar met teveel vrije tijd.  :EEK!: 

Zoals anderen ook al zeiden; commentaar geven is zo gemakkelijk, zelf iets goeds neerzetten is veel lastiger. En monitoren zonder Eq.. tja, als ze een goede processor preset hebben, maar anders ga je toch echt veel kans maken op een fluitconcert... niet dat ik je dat niet gun of zo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Zou je die Bass/high functie eens kunnen uitleggen? mijn tafel heeft alleen 
4 x gain, freq, Q-factor?!

Mijn leefregels in deze branche:
1. Als je iets niet goed vind, vraag het de tech en houd voor de rest je mond dicht. Of nog beter zeg helemaal niks. 
(ik heb laatst nog ergens gestaan waar een aggregaat de boel verziekte... ampen die willekeurig in de protect gaan  :Mad:  echt weinig aan te doen tijdens de avond  :Mad:  :Mad: )

2. Als iemand je iets probeert uit te leggen, luister en ga niet direct de discussie aan. Diegene zou wel eens kunnen weten waar hij het over heeft.

3. Probeer opbouwend te zijn; 'de zang lijkt me wat ver weg' smoelt heel anders dan 'je mix is kut, ik kan de zang niet horen'

4. Als het hopeloos is, loop dan gewoon weg.

Moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik zelden of eigenlijk nooit problemen met andere techies heb en ook nog nooit door collega's in de steek ben gelaten.

dus zo slecht zal het ook wel niet zijn in de branche. (moet er wel bij zeggen dat het voor mij geen broodwinning, maar ontspanning is  :Big Grin: )

----------


## gvvulpen

> Ook muzikanten gaan wel eens uit. En ik had mij dan ook hevig verheugt op het westerpop festival dit jaar. 
> 
> Snip
> 
> Daar staat altijd mooi licht, prima geluid, vuurwerk, vlammenpotten en natuurlijk ook hele fijne programmering. gitaren die hard links/rechts waren gepanned . Sta je links van het toneel. hoor je een van de gitaren alleen zacht vanaf zijn backline. 
> 
> een uur rondzingers bij een duidelijk zeer ervaren "twee gitaren, bas, drums, zang" rockband die gecontroleerd staan te spelen. op een buitenpodium, Met een prachtige setup voor monitors. DB-maxen en ruime monitortafel enz. Het is om te huilen. En boris met zijn "nu doe ik pas wat ik altijd wilde doen" Koop minimaal een stemapparaat voor je band!



Effe ter info, was dit jaar wel ander licht en geluidsbedrijf dan de laatste jaren

Guido

----------


## tarpan

Over die commentaren van het publiek...
Als ik een band al een stuk of 50 keer gemixt heb, probeer ik dat ook telkens ongeveer hetzelfde te doen.
Als ik van mensen die ook in de branche zitten achteraf mag horen dat het in orde was ben ik natuurlijk tevreden.
De toeschouwers hebben natuurlijk allemaal een eigen smaak, en voor de één is het te weinig bas(gitaar) de ander hoort de toetsen helemaal niet...
"Gaat u eens voor het podium staan ipv achter het hoekje aan de bar..."

----------


## Hansound

> Over die commentaren van het publiek...
> Als ik een band al een stuk of 50 keer gemixt heb, probeer ik dat ook telkens ongeveer hetzelfde te doen.
> Als ik van mensen die ook in de branche zitten achteraf mag horen dat het in orde was ben ik natuurlijk tevreden.
> De toeschouwers hebben natuurlijk allemaal een eigen smaak, en voor de één is het te weinig bas(gitaar) de ander hoort de toetsen helemaal niet...
> "Gaat u eens voor het podium staan ipv achter het hoekje aan de bar..."



 
Dat is inderdaad fijn als je collega het geluid ook goed vind,
Helaas is het zo dat het publiek ook nog wel eens tegen de band gaat zeuren over te veel bass(als ze op een sub gaan zitten) en dat vervolgens die band weer bij jou komt emmeren. Maar dat maakt het dan ook wel weer leuk, want als alles goed zou gaan word het erg saai...

----------


## Music People

Wie de bal kaatst....., Bewust even uit laten denderen......., onervaren, weet niet waar die het over heeft.....

Het kaf van het koren scheiden; nou graag....; maar met woorden ??; dat is echt onmogelijk; ook al zijn ze arrogant.

Nou ik daag jullie uit: Ik wil best een keer (of meer) gratis techniek doen op een willekeurige PA.
Dan zal ik laten zien hoe je het "beste" uit het """slechte""" kunt halen.

Eisen minimaal; apparatuur bestaande uit:
Eindversterker minimaal 500 Watt in 8 ohm; JBL speakers, maakt niet uit welk type als ze maar bij de versterker en de door jullie nodige versterking passen;
Mengpaneel met voldoende lijnen en 3 voudige toonregeling (Apollo-tje of zo) voor de door te versterken musici of DJ.
Ik zelf neem dan een kastje van 10 bij 10 bij 5 centimeter mee, om irritante bijverschijnselen te elimineren.
Geen Equalizers, computerachtig spul ertussen (actief).
Ik zal dan ook gelijk uitleggen wat beter kan en wat er mis is of kan gaan als dat het geval is.

Op de persoon spelen is iets waar ik niet aan mee doe; daarom heb ik ook en zal ik ook geen namen noemen.
Of zijn ze hier allemaal van ........dat feest ?.

Gelukkig ook nog positieve technici die wel zo opjectief mogelijk aan de discussie mee praten en aan kwaliteit denken
en aan de publieke opinie denken, waar je het uiteindelijk voor doet.

Het is maar net wat je onder werkelijkheid (uitleg: opname reference) verstaat; nou dat kan toch niet echt moelijk zijn; zelfs niet voor een leek.
Thuis op je Hi-endje afspelen; en op lokatie kijken hoe je dat enigzins kan benaderen.

Moet men toch echt toegeven dat dat nauwlijks meer van toepassing is bij heel veel PA's.
De woorden en de opmerkingen zeggen al genoeg over die gene die ze plaatst.

Iemand met verstand en goede wil begrijpt echt wel wat ik bedoel; zonder dat ik hoogdravende technisch woorden te gebruiken.

Suggestief opmerkingen plaatsen; van dit wel en dat niet en woorden die mij worden toegeschreven en vooral hun eigen conclusies;
joh ga is aan je eigen kwaliteiten werken; maar meestal begrijpen ze dat ook en heeft het geen enkele zin om daarop door te gaan.

Lol, lol... daar hou ik ook wel van; alleen soms wel eens even niet.

Genoeg mensen die in deze topic ook wel begrijpen wat ik bedoel en van goede wil zijn om de discussie naar een hoger stadium te brengen.

Onhandig gestart; ja dat is ook maar hoe je dat bekijkt;
je zou op ze minst als "goede collega's" (concurenten ?) mogen verwachten je mee te helpen discuseren in plaats van de grond in te boren.

Ik weiger dan ook citaten over te nemen in dit bericht, want dat is dingen uit z'n verband rukken en wil het algemeen houden;
elk item heeft z'n specifieke eigenschappen, maar er zijn vooral ook algemene eigenschappen en daar draait het mij hier om.

Genoeg ervaringen sinds zo'n 30 jaar; waarmee dan wel; vraag het me af of ik dat wel uit wil leggen; vooroordelen oproepen ?
Misplaatste grappen ?; Wie lijd daaronder ?; de klant en mijn eigen plezier.

Onhandig zijn; ik weet het even niet en die ervaring heb ik nog nooit gehad in mijn omgeving, zeker niet op technisch gebied.

Ergens in de 80-er jaren kwam ik op een discobeurs in Hilversum (bestaat tegenwoordig helaas niet meer).
Een heleboel bende (rammelend hout) en mindere bende en 1 stand met echt perfect geluid (merk noem ik even niet).
Ben daardoor actief sets gaan ontwikkelen (tunen) voor eigen gebruik.
De belangrijkste eigenschap die tot goed geluid leide was de tuning van de luidsprekers.

Na heel veel jaren met de electronica bezig te zijn gaf dat de kleinste bijdrage om te komen tot verbetering.

Hoe zo smaak; smaak valt naar mijn ervaringen dus niet er in (of uit) te regelen; hoog uit narigheid die je toch al ergens hoorde, zoals b.v. rammelend laag.

Apparaten toevoegen om het geluid te verbeteren is mij nooit gelukt (hooguit geringe klankmatigheid; dat is dus de smaak).

Maar je eigen systeem goed getuned maakt dingen wel veel simpeler; een veel rechter systeem voldoende warme en zware en heldere sound.
Genoeg dynamiek dus en een technicus die het op z'n slofjes kan bijbenen.

Als je ervan uit gaat dat fabrikanten de zaak goed hebben getuned, dan heb je het behoorlijk mis.
De Peavy's gebruikt in Weesp rammelde zowat uit elkaar van slechte tuning en technici; Gordon had problemen met z'n stem omdat die
zichzelf waarschijnlijk niet goed hoorde ondanks z'n in-ear system.

Wordt er nog eerder gesteld dat het (op Youtube) nogal mee viel; lekkere high-end opnames waar niets uit op te maken valt.

Overigens het Popkoor had het een stuk beter voorelkaar; kun je na gaan een vereniging met eigen apparatuur en techniek.
Goede sound en verstaanbaarheid met een simple PA met hoog vermogen en veel microfoons (heb geen aandelen).

Dynamiek in dat feest van Weesp was verder nergens terug te vinden op geen 1 van de 3 podia's.

Ergens tussendoor ving ik op (vertaald door mij): Het is maar wat ze vragen en wat het opbrengt.
Ook dan hoor je om de concurentie voor te blijven te werken aan kwaliteit van je geleverde dienst.
Anders is het vragen om problemen (geen vraag meer) op langere termijn.

Groet Herman

PS. Ik met een Hi-Fi set ?; nou ja, maar vooral ook nee (meer uit een bioscoop zou ik zeggen); in iedergeval genoeg om mee over de vecht te blazen,met 4 x 1,20 meter.
En vooral geen 6 dBA op een 0 dBA limiet insturen.

----------


## Hansound

Man Man  wat een zeurpiet ben jij,
Waar praat je over "Een JBL speaker, maakt niet uit welke" 
Er zitten hier mensen die werken met de top van de top, en de mensen die daar onder zitten hebben nog steeds betere apparatuur dan die 500 watt Amp en JBL speakers waar jij het over hebt.
Misschien kun je beter op het beginnersforum gaan kijken,  daar word regelmatig over JBL gesproken :Cool: 
En als je zelf kasten hebt getuned waarom dan JBL :Confused:

----------


## showband

Beste meneer people,

ik begrijp geen hout van wat je doet of hoe je het doet.

muzikanten over 
500 Watt in 8 ohm; JBL speakers, en een (dateq???) Apollo-tje
tegenover getunde processorgestuurde sets zetten. WAT wil je dan bewijzen?
een normaal drumstel gaat je plannetje overstemmen.

Wat is er goed aan een opname reference?? Opnames klinken slechter dan live. Als het over belangrijke parameters gaat.
 "_Thuis op je Hi-endje afspelen; en op lokatie kijken hoe je dat enigzins kan benaderen_". Waarvoor wil je een home- high-end set benaderen????  :Confused: 
Terwijl een high-end set juist live wil benaderen thuis.

Je hebt een hamer gekozen. Nu nog alle technici overtuigen dat alle geluidsproblemen spijkers zijn.

Ik daag je uit. Een _goede_ band met _goede_ backline en jij met een willekeurige installatie. Ongeacht budget! Wat gaat er beter klinken? Die liveband of jouw materiaal uit speakers? *DAT* stuk moet je vooral onthouden als technicus.

En daarna komt nog het stuk wat je kan toevoegen met, desnoods imperfecte, apparatuur. Voor je het weet is de band samen met de technicus muziek aan het maken...  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Music people, als ik jou goed begrijp zijn alle ontwikkelingen van de, pakweg, afgelopen 15 jaar, allemaal voor niets geweest. Zorgen de grote racks met eq's die iedere serieuze PA bevat alleen maar voor ellende en hebben verder geen functie. En zijn er op dit moment geen systemen net zo goed klinkend te krijgen als een willekeurig 500 Watt JBL systeempje met jou achter de knoppen.
Ik vraag me dan toch werkelijk af waarom er niet eerder iemand op dit idee is gekomen.

Ook vraag ik me af hoe het toch komt dat mijn eigen PA in de afgelopen 15 jaar door steeds weer te investeren in apparatuur toch echt beter is gaan klinken ondanks dat ik nu een geluidssysteem (mijn eigenbouw line-array) heb dat zonder processing (lees eq) nog krommer dan krom is.

Overigens al eens bij nagedacht dat een EQ er niet voor is om dingen te laten horen die er niet zijn maar eerder om te zorgen dat frequenties welke overdadig aanwezig zijn weg te filteren?
Er zijn dus meer standjes bij een EQ mogelijk dan de smile die je veelal bij houtje touwtje installaties ziet.

Je blaast erg hard van de toren en door de manier waarop jij zegt dat 'het' zou moeten kom je bijzonder ongeloofwaardig over, deze discussie kun je met jouw medewerking nooit naar een hoger level tillen, simpelweg doordat ik denk dat bij jou de kennis ontbreekt om er op een hoger level aan deel te kunnen nemen.

Tot slot: Je schrijft meer dan 30 jaar ervaring te hebben, er al eens over nagedacht dat het, met jouw eigenwijze houding, heel goed zou kunnen dat jij het al 30 jaar verkeerd doet?
In de trant van; de hele wereld is gek behalve ik, ondertussen weet de hele wereld wel beter. :Wink:

----------


## salsa

Jongens, slechte P.A installaties worden niet meer gemaakt, smaken verschillen maar slecht toch echt niet meer..
Nee, het blijft de ervaringen, benodigde apparatuur, inzicht, gevoel en emotie van de technieker in dienst...

Music People; Ik begrijp niet wat je toevoeging is, je klink meer als een HiFi freak dan dat je werkelijk iets begrijpt van P.A.

Dave

----------


## tarpan

"Ik zelf neem dan een kastje van 10 bij 10 bij 5 centimeter mee, om irritante bijverschijnselen te elimineren."

Toch geen draagbare EQ of zo?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

> "Ik zelf neem dan een kastje van 10 bij 10 bij 5 centimeter mee, om irritante bijverschijnselen te elimineren."
> 
> Toch geen draagbare EQ of zo?



Opbergdoosje voor zijn oordoppen? :Big Grin:

----------


## Koen van der K

Ik kan me volledig bij de mening van MusicXtra en Showband aansluiten, echter haak ik af in de discussie ... mijns inziens heeft deze persoon te lang in zijn eigen wereldje geleefd en is te ver "heen" om nog inhoudelijk / zinvol op het juiste spoor trachten te zetten.
Voor de anderen die daar nog wel energie in willen steken; ga de uitdaging aan en probeer hem subtiel met beide benen op deze planeet te krijgen ;-)

Succes !

----------


## peternotermans

Beste Musicpeople,

Voorop gesteld: ik ben altijd geïnteresseerd in het meeslepen van minder spullen als het maar niet ten koste gaat van de sound die ik wil maken.

Na jaren van ervaring (niet professioneel, publiek tot max 1000 personen) denk ik redelijk in te kunnen schatten wat de minimale vereisten zijn om een bepaalde klus te doen.

Maar nog meer less is misschien wel veel meer more  :Big Grin: .

Graag ontvang ik dan ook van u (via dit topic) een uitnodiging voor een van uw mixklussen (u mixt countrymuziek?). Bij voorkeur in de regio Zuid-Limburg. En indien mogelijk het liefst in een akoestisch uitdagend kroegje / zaaltje. Met floormonitors. En een amateurband.

Wellicht zijn andere forumbezoekers ook geïnteresseerd. Niemand tilt zich namelijk graag een breuk aan overbodige randapparatuur.

----------


## Hansound

> Ik kan me volledig bij de mening van MusicXtra en Showband aansluiten, echter haak ik af in de discussie ... mijns inziens heeft deze persoon te lang in zijn eigen wereldje geleefd en is te ver "heen" om nog inhoudelijk / zinvol op het juiste spoor trachten te zetten.
> Voor de anderen die daar nog wel energie in willen steken; ga de uitdaging aan en probeer hem subtiel met beide benen op deze planeet te krijgen ;-)
> 
> Succes !



U heeft gelijk,  lekker laten sudderen :Cool:

----------


## berolios

> Ik kan me volledig bij de mening van MusicXtra en Showband aansluiten, echter haak ik af in de discussie ... mijns inziens heeft deze persoon te lang in zijn eigen wereldje geleefd en is te ver "heen" om nog inhoudelijk / zinvol op het juiste spoor trachten te zetten.
> Voor de anderen die daar nog wel energie in willen steken; ga de uitdaging aan en probeer hem subtiel met beide benen op deze planeet te krijgen ;-)
> 
> Succes !



Zoals mijn afwezigheid in deze discussie reeds illustreert: *+1*

Steek die energie maar in zaken die wèl nut hebben.

----------


## showband

> "Ik zelf neem dan een kastje van 10 bij 10 bij 5 centimeter mee, om irritante bijverschijnselen te elimineren."



je bedoelt een voicekiller ?  :Wink:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Zoals mijn afwezigheid in deze discussie reeds illustreert: *+1*
> 
> Steek die energie maar in zaken die wèl nut hebben.



 

Bij deze dan: *+2*!

Ik ben het hier helemaal mee eens, en ga me niet meer met deze persoon bemoeien op dit stukje forum. 

Daan

----------


## Noobie

> Wie de bal kaatst....., Bewust even uit laten denderen......., onervaren, weet niet waar die het over heeft.....
> 
> Het kaf van het koren scheiden; nou graag....; maar met woorden ??; dat is echt onmogelijk; ook al zijn ze arrogant.
> 
> Nou ik daag jullie uit: Ik wil best een keer (of meer) gratis techniek doen op een willekeurige PA.
> Dan zal ik laten zien hoe je het "beste" uit het """slechte""" kunt halen.
> 
> Eisen minimaal; apparatuur bestaande uit:
> Eindversterker minimaal 500 Watt in 8 ohm; JBL speakers, maakt niet uit welk type als ze maar bij de versterker en de door jullie nodige versterking passen;
> ...



Geen antwoorden geven is natuurlijk de makkelijkste manier...

Als je zo wanhopig op werk zit te wachten... mmm zal wel een rede hebben.

10 x 10 x 5... klinkt als de afmetingen voor een of ander goedkoop en onnauwkeurig meetapparaat, zal toch zonder ook wel gaan...

A.s. Zaterdag weer een bandje doen voor 850 pers, ik zou je graag uitnodigen, maar die 2 x 500W + Jbl gaat dat niet redden. 

Zoals gezegd is het voor mij hobby, maar ik denk dat op dit punt 99% van de forumgebruikers het met mij eens is.

Overigens ga jij dit klusje ook niet redden denk ik. Ook die apolo gaat geen 28 kanalen ingang voorzien... of je moet er een stuk of 10 meenemen.

Jammer dat de moderaters zulke personen niet gelijk een ban geven..
maarja het blijft entertainment zo'n forum  :Smile: 

voor de rest..

*+3

*Moest na het lezen van je andere topic toch nog even wat kwijt
*
Subsonic / Rumble Filter for Phono preamps and Sub-Woofers

*Had er niet eerder aan gedacht, maar gezien de maatvoering 10 x 10 x 5.... en de door jouw gegeven link.. ging bij mij ineens het lampje aan (Lampje? het ging toch over geluid??!?!).
Veel geluk met het tussenvoegen van dit filter in een professionele PA.. ik hoop dat je hem probeert met een multi van een meter of 50 ertussen.... *DAN* heb je pas rumble. (lees impedantie topic als je wilt weten waarom)
gewoon huis tuin en keuken prut, benut door iemand met geen enkele technische kennis (op audio of electronica gebied). Veel geluk met mixen van een band. Ik zou wat meer van die kastjes meenemen, het kan gebeuren dat je er voor de monitoren ook 1 nodig hebt (als je al weet wat dat zijn). Krijg steeds het gevoel met een verkoper van Bose of zo bezig te zijn.....

(reageer trouwens eens op dat andere topic, met al je ervaring!)
en tenslotte dus toch *+3*

----------


## RayM

> Ik zelf neem dan een kastje van 10 bij 10 bij 5 centimeter mee, om irritante bijverschijnselen te elimineren.



Een Behringer Shark!  :Big Grin:

----------


## janneman32

'k wist niet dat een apollo tegenwoordig ook +48 volt kan leveren con mijn condensator mic's...............

----------


## Music People

Eigen citaat:
Eindversterker minimaal 500 Watt in 8 ohm; JBL speakers, maakt niet uit welk type als ze maar bij de versterker en de door jullie nodige versterking passen;
Mengpaneel met voldoende lijnen en 3 voudige toonregeling (Apollo-tje of zo) voor de door te versterken musici of DJ.

Toevoeging door onzorgvuldige conclusies:
Algemeen minimaal 500 Watt in 8 ohm (*RMS per kanaal*)
Laat ik er eens 1 noemen; neem bijv. een 
http://www.labgruppen.com/downloads/...anual_rev1.pdf
"amaturistisch" versterkertje voor een minimale configuratie.

In geen van de citaten heb ik maximale configuraties genoemd; dat doen jullie zelf.

Slechte technici ?; maar zeker een aantal technici die niet kunnen lezen en relativeren.

Proffesioneel kan groot maar ook klein zijn in de theater wereld (om maar eens wat te noemen).

Zo als ik het opvat uit de reacties is klein dus niks en groot alles.

Nou dan zou ik echt maar eens gaan kijken wat niet mee hoeft; scheelt in iedergeval je rug over een aantal jaren.

Ben regelmatig in de RAI (op bezoek) geweest bij grote party's; daar gaat het qwa geluid best goed.

Als je het festijn (in Weesp) met Gordon vergelijkt, kun je ook dat echt niet klein noemen (minimaal 10000 bezoekers).

Het manko is dat hier te veel gedacht wordt in de eigen wereld en dan sta je dus niet open voor een ander.

Wat mij betreft is mijn bijdrage vanaf heden dus afgelopen; ik reageer hierna dus nergens meer op.

1 ding staat vast: Hoe beperk je jezelf.

Het gaat alleen maar over slechte technici en mijn toevoeging over geluidskwaliteit.

Discussie gesloten (mijn aandeel) en veel succes met de herrie en je eigen ikkie.

Gegroet Herman

----------


## showband

vriend, wat wil je met een handleiding van een labgruppen? Wat boeit het waar je je versterkervermogen uit haalt. Voor mijn part uit je r**t.

Je zit helemaal vastgeroest in het stuk dat technici voor live zich met apparaten en spullen bezighouden. En poneert een stelling dat je alles even voor kan doen met een (1) setup. *Zonder enige interesse in je bronmateriaal.* Dat bandje, weet je nog wel.

----------


## Gast1401081

tsja....  ik ben op dit moment het allerblijst met m'n HD25 van sennheiser... een enorme beurs hier, met wel 800 man die allemaal stellingen poneren, maar ik heb het meeste plezier van mn koptelefoon. Iron Maiden op t laptoppie, de BigBen sloeg net half 10, ikke blij... Kortom: alle waar is naar zn geld. Had ook liever mn HD-2's van Meyer bij me gehad, maar dat geeft weer zo'n kabaal op dit symposium...

Ben wel ernstig geïnteresseerd in dat bandje van Herman.... Wil er desnoods nog eens een zaterdagavond aan wagen, zelfs...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Eigen citaat:
> 
> Het manko is dat hier te veel gedacht wordt in de eigen wereld en dan sta je dus niet open voor een ander.
> 
> Wat mij betreft is mijn bijdrage vanaf heden dus afgelopen; ik reageer hierna dus nergens meer op.
> 
> 1 ding staat vast: Hoe beperk je jezelf.
> 
> Het gaat alleen maar over slechte technici en mijn toevoeging over geluidskwaliteit.
> ...



Goed plan, erg constructief was je bijdrage niet, grappig dat je uitspraken vooral heel erg op jezelf van toepassing zijn. :Big Grin:

----------


## peternotermans

Die uitnodiging gaat er dus niet meer van komen..?  :Confused:

----------


## moderator

Kromme tenen krijg ik bij het lezen van deze reeks met selectieve verontwaardiging.

Ik plaats even een slotje, daarna en zonder haast, gaat de bezem door het onderwerp heen.

Eerst roepen dat mensen niet willen luisteren, vervolgens alleen maar monologen posten en doen alsof de hele wereld tegen je is, dat is niet een doelstelling van een discissieforum.

Prettig weekeinde allemaal!

----------

